#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-11
<morso> Hei! Ois asennukses ongelma. Ku tarkistaa asennusta ni ilmottaa että juuritiedostojärjestelmää ei ole asetettu. Korjaa tämä osointivalikosta.
<jjo> olet ilmeisesti osioinut levyn itse?
<morso> en oikein tiedä näitä termejä.. asensin windowsin sisälle, enkä mitään kummoista ole muokkaillut
<jjo> no, tuosta asennuksesta en tiedäkään mitään
<jjo> oletin, että osiointivaiheessa mitään osiota ei olisi asetettu "juureksi" eli liitettäväksi kohtaan /
<morso> tässä asennuksessa kysyy vaan että minne asennetaan ja asennuksen koko
<morso> 100 älykästä ihmistä täällä eikä yksikään osaa auttaa.. hienoahienoa
<tuhoojabotti> Wut
<tuhoojabotti> Ei sen tommosista pitäs valitella.
<tuhoojabotti> morso: Mut suosittelen lämpimästi hankkiutumasta eroon siitä windowsin sisäsestä.
<tuhoojabotti> Tiedä mikä päivitys sotkee ja sitten ei booti enää mitään. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Ja hitaampikin on
<tpls> mitenkäs sai sen tehtyä et ssh:n kautta komentoriviltä käynnistää esim vlc:n toisessa ruudussa pyörittää videota x
<re-G> tpls: jaa missä toisessa ruudussa
<tpls> no siis sohvalta oon ssh:lla yhteydessä toiseen koneeseen joka on telkussa kii
<Sysi> synergy vois olla helpompi
<re-G> tpls: etkö voi iha normisti avata vlc:tä. vlc -I dummy video.mp4
<re-G> vai aukeeks se väärään ruutuun tms
<re-G> vai sanooko että näyttö ei ole initialisoitu?
<re-G> could not connect X server ilmeisesti?
<tpls>  [20:57] [tpls(+i)] [8:#ubuntu-fi(+Ccfnt #ubuntu-fi-rekisteroidy)] [Act: 4,6]
<tpls> äh
<re-G> tpls: laitat export DISPLAY=:0 ensin
<re-G> ni sit aukee
<tpls> joskus olen kikkaillut ihan tuolla DISPLAY variablella
<tpls> niin
<tpls> x kyl toimii etc ja kuva kyl näkyy telkkarin ruudulla...
<re-G> nii..
<tpls> DISPLAY=0:0 firefox
<tpls> Error: cannot open display: 0:0
<tpls> esim firefoxia koitin aukasta
<re-G> laita pelkästää :0
<tpls> hahaa
<tpls> toimii!
<tpls> kiitos paljon
<re-G> :)
<japse> Moi. Onko kellään kokemuksia Lubuntu työpöydästä? oon tympääntynyt unityyn ja haluan eri työpöydän.
<Sysi> vähän karu mutta sopii melko hyvin jos on konservatiivinen
<Sysi> xfce on vähän siloitellumpi, tai voit vielä 11.04:ssä valita kirjautumisruudusta classic gnomen
<japse> Joo pitä tosiaan testata sitä.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-12
<lsd_> saako lubuntua suomenkielisenä?
<Tm_T> lsd_: olettaisin, että iso osa lxde-spesifisistä ohjelmista on puutteellisesti käännettyjä, mutta muuten ei kai mikään estä
<lsd_> tarkoitin siis että onko se käyttöjärjestelmä suomenkielinen, eli valikot jne
<Tm_T> hmmm, se riippuu ohjelmasta
<Tm_T> jokaisella ohjelmalla on omat käännöksensä
<lsd_> aivan
<lsd_> okei kiitti
<Tm_T> lsd_: joten paikoin on varmasti käännösaukkoja, mutta esim Firefox pitäisi olla kattavasti suomennettu
<tuhoojabotti> Eww, suomea. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Parasta on se, kun virheilmotukset on suomeks niin turha Googletella. :D
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Virheilmoituksen saa englanniksi käynnistämällä näin: LANG=C seohjelma
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Tiiän juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ei semmossii jaksa.
<anger> tuhoojabotti: mitä, tuleeko sulle virheilmotuksia linuxissa?!? :)
<tuhoojabotti> E-ei ikinä.
<tuhoojabotti> Oon vaa niin hyvä tuhoamaan asioita. ;-)
<Lynoure> Kohta pitäis valita uusi läppäri :/
<Lynoure> rasittavaa hommaa moinen
<tuhoojabotti> Lynoure: Googletat vaa ja katot mist tulee vähiten osumia :D
<snowfake> joku t40 ni ubuntu tukee jo kaikkia piirejä ;)
<Lynoure> Acer TimelineX:t kiinnostais, mutta en oo vielä jaksanut penkoa.
<Lynoure> snowfake: ei ihan muinaista sentään :)
<Lynoure> mieluusti suosis tuoreita valmistajilta jotka välittää sen verran että niiltä saa speksejä tai ajureita.
<tuhoojabotti> Lynoure: Mitä ne on? :O
<Lynoure> tuhoojabotti: noi mallit vai valmistajat?
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<Lynoure> siis haloo, kumpi?
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Valmistajat
<Lynoure> tuhoojabotti: en oo jaksanut kattoa mitkä tällä hetkellä käyttäytyy
<Lynoure> viimeksi katsoin 2v sitten ja unohdin jo.
<mjr> onneks työnantaja valitsee läppärit...
<hahlo> se läppärin linux toimivuus vaihteleekin suuresti
<hahlo> 11.04 tämä vanha hp rupesi ensi kerran käymään kunnolla
<onla> asensin w7 rinnalle ubuntu 11.04 amd64 usb-tikulta äsken. buuttasin sen tikun eka ja molemmat näyttöni näytti sen ubuntun työpöydän, ja klikkailu toimi siellä normaalisti. otin siitä sitte install ubuntu työpöydältä ja asensin
<onla> asennuksen jälkeen buuttasin sinne, niin työpöydälle ei tullu ylös kelloa eikä mitään tietoja sinne ylätrayhin, eikä hiiren klikkailut toiminu.. kunnes kävin tty1:ssä ctrl-alt-f1 ja palasin ctrl-alt-f7, niin sitten näky että olin painanu hiirestä rightclick, ja kellot oli päivittyny trayhin näkyviin
<onla> sitten menin takas tty1-konsoliin, ja yritin logata sisään, mutta kun kirjotin nimeni siihen, niin se freezas... enää ei toiminu ctrl-alt-f7 tai muyukaan.. sulin koneen power-napista. Tämä toistui 2 kertaa peräkkäin, ja nyt buuttasin win7:aan ja irkkiin
<puunakki> onla: Kun asensit ubuntun niin valitsitko täpän että asentaa uusimmat päivitykset asennuksen yhteydessä?
<onla> valitsin
<onla> ainiin
<puunakki> Ihan ekaks neuvoisin asentamaan uudestaan jos siinä on kusahtanut jokin.
<onla> mulla oli semmonen luultavasti rikkinäinen a-linkin dvb-tikku usbissa kiinni käyttiksen asennuksen aikana, ja ekalla kerralla kun menin sinne tty1 ja kirjotin oman nimen ja se freezas, niin se anto erroria siitä af9015-tikusta.. eli tuo dvb... revin sen tikun irti tohon tokaan yritykseen, siinä se ei sanonu mitään siitä vaan jääty vaan
<onla> vois kokeilla
<onla> nyt toisaalta se on tehny sen bootloaderin johonkin, niin jos deletoisin nuo linux-partitiot ja yrittäsin siihen päälle suoraan niin onnistuisikohan se
<onla> vai osaako se asentaja asentaa sen entisen päälle suoraan win7 rinnalle
<onla> noh, testaan buuttaa sen tikun niin katotaan
<onla> asensin uudelleen, ja sama ongelma
<onla> ja tosiaan toinen ongelma ton jäätymisen kanssa on se, että toinen näyttö ei tunnistu vaan välkkyy tolleen epilepsiakohtaustahtiin mustan ja harmaan välillä vaan
<onla> meikä on bannattu #ubuntu -kanavalta, niin ei voi sielläkään kysellä
<tuhoojabotti> Ai, mites nyt sillai?
<onla> ei oikeen espanjat ja ranskat taitu, niin ei viitti niiden kielisille kanaville mennä kyselee
<onla> luultavasti bshellz on kokonaan bannattu sieltä, en tiedä
<tuhoojabotti> Ne kannut mis on +b *bot* on ikäviä.
<onla> pitääkö mun yrittää asentaa sitten xubuntu tai lts
<tuhoojabotti> Kuulostaa kyl aika oudolt.
<onla> mikä chipset on atin hd6850 kun tuolla on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<onla> ei vissiin toi vaan ihan tuo hd6850.. en mä näistä tiiä
<onla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728246
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dPvnoH -> X org freezes after fresh install of  Ubuntu 11.04 - Ubuntu Forums
<onla> jaa-a. mitäköhän sitä sitten tekisi
<Lynoure> TimelineX läppärit vaikuttaa kovin kivoilta mutta ei taida Optimus-hybridit oikein toimia Linuxissa vielä.
<tommis> Lynoure, kyllä toimii... ainakin ajurit löytyy
<onla> noh sain toimii tolla classic ubuntu with no effects.. tää on kyllä perseestä
<tommis> ainakin epävirallisesti
<tommis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQxNg
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0arP0u -> [Phoronix] NVIDIA Optimus Unofficially Comes To Linux
<tuhoojabotti> bumblebee
<tuhoojabotti> removes your usr
<tuhoojabotti> eiku
<tuhoojabotti> vai onks tuo uudempi tuio
<tuhoojabotti> tuo*
<Lynoure> Kun etsin tolla Optimus + Linux -kombolla, 4 ekaa linkkiä oli hyvin tuoreita "testers needed" tuolle bumblebeelle
<Lynoure> Eli ei riittänyt vakuuttamaan että haluaisin pääasiallisen koneeni sen varaan.
<Sysi> eikö oo ihan intel-grafiikoilla olevia malleja? tai AMD:tä, vaikka i-core onki kiva
<Sysi> amd:n ajurit on kyllä jokseenki epäilyttävät.. HP:lla on aika kivoja probookeja
<tuhoojabotti> ooh
<tuhoojabotti> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pTjbJr -> MrMEEE/bumblebee - GitHub
<tuhoojabotti> Saman tyypin ku tos artikkelis
<tuhoojabotti> Mut tuol lukis et tukee 1215N :D
<Sysi> optimus-koneet yleensä toimii toisella näyttiksellä ihan hyvin, voi kyllä vaatia pientä säätämistä sillonki että saa kuvan ruutuun
<tuhoojabotti> "Machines working with automatic power management of the nVidia card:"
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Kuva tuli kyl, mut kiihotus ei. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Mut jos tuota testais jos saan joskus huollosta takas.
<Kurko> oliskohan tollanen elementary os mistään kotosin?
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä?
<Kurko> http://elementaryos.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0MYYJr -> Download | elementary OS
<Kurko> ainakin näyttää ihan siistiltä
<Sysi> vanha ubuntu nätillä defaulttiteemalla ja oletettavasti paljo pienemmällä yhteisöllä
<Sysi> seuraavassa julkasussa xfce gnome2-edition, whooa
<sinppa__> :D
<Sysi> tuo työympäristö voi olla ihan hyvä idea sinänsä, mutta semmosen ylläpito on aika iso projekti
<tpls> http://www.losethos.com/ siinä jollekin gurulle käyttistä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMnXYR -> LoseThos 64-Bit Operating System
<Sysi> "just a hobby, won't be anything big" :)
<Jupp3> Kuulostaa Linuxilta
<czr> haha
<czr> hyvat selitykset tuolla sivulla..
<czr> "Your assumption is that LoseThos is for pathetic hardware because of the graphics?  Nope, it requires a minimum of, like, a x86_64 2.0 Ghz CPU."
<czr> tai "With LoseThos, all tasks on all cores can directly access all RAM memory at all times with no banking, protections or segmentation."
<czr> ottamatta kantaa ettei "banking" oikein tarkoita mitaan x86-asiayhteydessa, onhan se hirmuisen jarkevaa ajaa softia ilman suojauksia..
<tuhoojabotti> czr: Koodaa ite parempi!
<czr> ah, no noi olikin nakojaan ihan strategisia valintoja. wtf :-). http://www.losethos.com/doc/Strategy.html#l1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/faKuRN -> LoseThos 64-Bit Operating System
<czr> tuhoojabotti, mul riittää toi spaghetti nimeltä linux kernel.
<czr> plus en ole enää 18v.
<tuhoojabotti> En mäkää.
<tuhoojabotti> Vielä.
<czr> no, kyl jonkinlainen kayttis kannattaa jokaisen tehda jossain vaiheessa
<czr> mut.. niin. onhan noita nahty :-)
<czr> sikali pelottavaa et googlettamalla selviaa et losethosin tekija on ilmeisen vahva republikaani ja bush-pari-fani
<tuhoojabotti> Ai.
<shanttu> Gnome jäätyy välillä/liian usein ihan täysin kun klikkaan hiirellä jotain "pahaa". Virtuaalikonsolitkaan ei aukea. Mitä voisin ssh:lla tappaa ettei tarttisi buutata. Natty
<bioterror> tapa GDM :D
<shanttu> ei natsaa
<bioterror> menee koko X ja se starttaa uusiksi
<shanttu> killall gdm ei onnistu. vai pitääkö se olla isolla?
<Sysi> service gdm stop
<bioterror> muista sudo
<shanttu> toimi, mutta helpompaa on kyllä vaan buutata kone
<tuhoojabotti> magic sysreq + b
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<shanttu> miten voisi etsiä syyllistä tuohon jumitukseen?
<shanttu> hiiren klikistä se suuttuu
<tuhoojabotti> Et säkään tykkäis jos sua tökittäis.
<shanttu> Et voi tietää
<tuhoojabotti> :e
<shanttu> =)
<bioterror> noh
<bioterror> jos SSH:lla pääsee sisää
<bioterror> kannattaa katsoa dmesg ja muita mielenkiintoisia juttuja /var/log/ista
<shanttu> miten saan var/log/:it näkyviin terminaaliin etäkoneessa?
<shanttu> tällaiselle vasta-alkajalle mukava kun voi logata sisään puhelimella =)
<Sysi> less /filu/täällä
<shanttu> ok, kiitti
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-13
<Finnish> Miten radio suomen sais esim Kaffeineen pyörimään?
<Finnish> Kun nyt toi menee areenan kautta
<Echramath> Laita antenni!
<hifi> tai hanki musiikkimaku
<hifi> ei, oikeasti, areenaa voi toistaa erillisellä soittimella yle-dl:n kanssa
<Finnish> No minä jo säikähdin...
<czr_> ei onneksi tarvi parempaa musiikkimakua :-)
<hifi> hehe
<Finnish> Musiikkimakukin on niin sobjektiivinen näkemys
<Echramath> Olikos kaikki järkevä nyt ylipäätään dumpattu Suomen vai Ykkösen puolelle?
<Finnish> Radio Suomi
<Finnish> Ykkönen on aikuisten oikeasti vähän liian kankeaa matskua
<jjo> tämä toimii ainakin suoraan selaimessa: http://195.248.86.134/liveradiosuomi?.wma
<Finnish> jjo, Tänks linkistä, ei toiminu KAffeinessa kun aukaisee URL:n
<Finnish> Selaimen kautta se mulla nytkin on areenasta
<jjo> niin juu, meinasin vaan että linkki pelasi ainakin jossain. kokeilin kyllä rhyrhmboxillakin, mutta siinä en saanut toimimaan.
<jjo> ajattelin vaan, että toimimattomuuden syynä saattaisi olla toimiston verkkokofiguraation ja mun softakonffin yhdistelmä
<anacron> mä käytän linuxilla lähinnä mplayeriä ja vlc:tä
<anacron> ei oo jotenkin noi muut rhythmboxit, kaffeinet sun muut iskeny
<jjo> no, mulle rhythmboxissa on kaikki mitä mä musiikkisoittimelta kaipaan
<jjo> se hanskaa kivasti mun koko musiikkikirjaston ja sieltä löytää etsimänsä verraten helposti
<jjo> tosin, nykyisin tulee soiteltua vähemmän tietokoneella ja enempi sonoksella
<jjo> töissäkään ei ole omaa kirjastoa mukana, kun spotify paikkaa riittävän hyvin
<Finnish> Mulla on kaffeine käytössä oikeastaan koko ajan kun Anyseen digiboxia katon sitä kautta, se toimii saumattomasti
<Satoris> Saako noita kirjastosoftia millään luokittelemaan tiedostot hakemistojen mukaan? Mulla ne aina hajauttavat tekijän mukaan, jolloin esim kokoelmalevyt hajoavat osiin.
<Satoris> Vanhalla Amarokilla pystyi kasaamaan ne takaisin. Uudella ei enää.
<Finnish> Audacious tekee ton, Satoris
<Finnish> Ite käytän musan kuunteluun pelkästään audaciousta kun se lajittelee kamat kansioiden mukaan niin löytää sit tekijän perusteella kamat jos ei satu biisin nimeä jostain syystä muistamaan
<onla> miten tätä linuxia taas käytettiinköään. qjoypadia asentamassa ja sanoo että Error: you will need libxtst to compile this program, pistän sit apt-cache search libxtst ja löytää mm. libxtst6 - X11 Testing -- Record extension library ,mut sit pistän sudo apt-get install libxtst6 niin sanoo että unable to locate
<Satoris> Kiitti Finnish, pitääpä katsastaa.
<Paavi2_0> onla: siis ootko asentamassa pakettia, vai kääntämässä lähdekoodista?
<onla> lähdekoodista
<Paavi2_0> noni, katsos tarvitset *-dev paketteja
<Paavi2_0> eli tuossa tapauksessa, olettaen, että sellainen paketti on olemassa: libxtst-dev
<onla> sudo apt-get install libxtst6-dev .. unable to locate package
<onla> vaikka apt-cache search löytää sellaisen
<onla> ps. en oo asentanu vielä yhtään mitään apt-getillä
<onla> tältä koneelta
<onla> njoo, kyllä tuolla jotain asentuu. pistin chromium-browserin asentuu niin kyllä toi apt-get toimii
<Paavi2_0> śuosittelen: sudo apt-get update
<Satoris> Ei tuolle paketille ole dev-pakettia ainakaan Ubuntussa.
<onla> ei updatenkaan jälkeen asennu libxtst6-dev
<Paavi2_0> kaikista erikoisimmista kirjastoista ei sitten dev-paketteja ole
<onla> libxtst-dev - X11 Record extension library (development headers)
<onla> libxtst6 - X11 Testing -- Record extension library
<onla> libxtst6-dbg - X11 Record extension library (debug package)
<onla> toi viimenen asentuu, 2 ekaa ei
<Paavi2_0> mutta välillä kannattaa varmaan kokeilla uudelleen ./configure -skriptiä siellä siellä kääntöhakemistossa
<onla> testasin joo ton libxtst6-dbg asennuksen jälkeen mutta sanoo ett Error: you will need libxtst to compile this program
<onla> http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download ei tuolla oo mitään binaryja ees, vaan tuo src
<Paavi2_0> toinen vaihtoehto on, että lixtst-dev asentuu, mutta confgure-skripti ei osaa katsoa sitä oikeasta hakemistopuusta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EzxrbS -> QJoyPad
<Paavi2_0> katsoitko, olisko jossain valmista pakettia? esim. pakettivarastoissa?
<onla> apt-cache searchiin pistin mutta siellä ei oo..
<Satoris> Mitä sanoo apt-cache show libxtst-dev?
<onla> This module can be found at git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXtst
<Satoris> Ei kun kokonaisuudessaan. Laita vaikka pastebiniin.
<onla> http://pastebin.com/FzXN9VPk
<Satoris> Entä mitä sanoo 'apt-get install libxtst-dev'?
<Paavi2_0> (sudon kera tietysti)
<Paavi2_0> työt kutsuu -->
<onla> nyt se asentu o.O enkö mä tota samaa yrittäny aiemmin
<Satoris> Veikkaan typoa.
<Satoris> Varmaan oli se kutonen pakettinimessä.
<onla> ei ol
<onla> sudo apt-get install 1ibxtst-dev
<onla> waat. toi ei oo l tossa vaan 1:kö toi on
<onla> mitenköhän se niin. Noh nyt on asentunu
<anger> mites on muuten linuxin gpu-kiihotuksen tuki atin korttien kanssa videoita toistettaessa?
<anger> mplayerillä en ainakaan keksinyt vipua jolla olisi prossukuorma kovasti laskenut
<anger> ei sillä että tällä pöytäkoneella tarttisi edes hirveästi prossulta siirtää gpu:lle kuormaa, mutta kiinnostaapahan nyt vaan
<onla> yrittelin taas edetä tuon asennuksen kanssa ja ./configure sano tuon libxtst-dev asennuksen jälkeen Error: you need at least Qt version 4.2 to use this program ,niin yritin sitten ettiä qt4:sta, mutta tulee tuhoton määrä tiedostoja joissa on qt tai qt4 mukana. asensin tosta libqt4-coren, libqtcore4:n, qt4-qmaken, mutta vieläkin tuo sama virheilmoitus
<onla> ei oo kyllä linux vielä muuttunu kovin nyyppäystävälliseks vaikka on vuosia menty eteenpäin :p
<Satoris> Softan kääntäminen sorsista ei ole perusnyyppätouhua. :)
<paww> onla: koitas asentaa libqt4-dev
<paww> yleensä se on -dev -paketti jossa on kääntämisen vaativat fileet
<onla> ok
<onla> noniin pääs makettaa
<onla> juup. asentu mutta kun ajaa ohjelman niin ikään kuin lähtisi käyntiin, mutta mitään ei tapahu. ctrl-c sulkee sit. kehtaako kysyä tuleeko johonkin jotain logia tämmösestä
<paww> jotkut lokittaa /var/log/messages:iin, mutta harvemmin gui-ohjelmat. En tiedä oikein mimmosesta ohjelmasta on kyse.
<bioterror> ajaa ohjelman terminaalissa
<bioterror> niin se sylkee sinne
<paww> ai niin ohjelmia voi ajaa muutenkin kuin terminaalista :)
<onla> terminaalista sitä ajoin, ei tuu mitään viestejä siihen
<onla> en löydä mistä tuota ohjelmaa vois ajaa muualta kun terminaalista
<paww> ajas tällai: strace -e open ./ohjelma
<paww> ehkä alkuun sudo
<Satoris> Itse lukisin softan ohjeista että tuleeko sen mukana jokin testibinääri.
<onla> http://pastebin.com/2b4W0mwy
<paww> niin siis mikä softa tämä nyt oli?
<paww> tuo paste ei näytä tosiaan mitään erityistä
<onla> se on tommonen vaihtoehtonen ohjelma sille mitä käytän windowsissa, eli että voin padilla ohjata hiirtä ja painella muutamia nappeja
<onla> qjoypad
<onla> mutta joo! tämä ongelma ratkesi. kun ajan sen cmd linesta, niin tonne oikeeseen ylätrayhin tuli kuvake, josta klikkaamalla saan sen guin tohon ruudulle
<onla> se oli vaan tommonen sinisen harmaa, niin ei sitä meinaa huomata varsinkaan jos ei tarkkaan tuonne trayhin katso
<Curvex> kertokaa voiko ubuntun osiointi ohjelmalla tehä semmosen osion minkä windowssi ymmärtää jotta voin laittaa sinne tärkeet tiedostot ja asentaa tähä osiolle mintin
<Curvex> kun on sen verran osioimatonta tilaa että mahtus
<re-G> Curvex: tarkoitatko windowsin ymmärtämälle osiolle Mintin?
<re-G> Curvex: vai erillinen windowsin ymmärtämä osio
<Curvex> ei vaan siis kun 20 gigaa osioimatonta tilaa
<Curvex> ni et tekisin siitä osion minkä windowssi ja mintti ymmärtäis
<re-G> kyllä NTFS-osion tekemisen pitäis onnistua ihan naks vaan
<Curvex> okei
<Curvex> no teen sen sit kiitos moro
<re-G> gpartedilla ainakin
<Curvex> joo en saanu tehtyä ntfs:ää :E
<Curvex> laitoin fat32 mut ei näy winukassa
<Curvex> mitä on tämä shitti
<Curvex> miten saan tehtyä ntfs:n
<Satoris> Luo se Windowsissa?
<Curvex> joo mun pitää vaan käydä ubuntun live cd:llä poistamassa se fat32 :E
<Curvex> koska ei voi winukassa poistaa sitä :D
<Curvex> joo käväsen taas mo
<Satoris> Kai olet alustanut ne mkfs.whatewerillä?
<Curvex> no mikäs vittu se on
<Curvex> :D
<Satoris> Partition luonti ei riitä, sinne pitää kirjoittaa myös tiedostojärjestelmä.
<Curvex> kirjottaa?
<Curvex> tiedostojärjestelmän voi valita siitä valikosta
<Curvex> mikä siihen pitää laittaa jotta se tekis ntfs:n
<Sysi> mitä erroria gparted anto?
<Satoris> Eli tyyliin 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdajotain".
<Curvex> no mitä vittua
<Curvex> ei se mitään erroria oo antanut
<Curvex> en vaan tiedä mikä pitää valita jotta se tekis ntfs:n
<Curvex> siinä valikossa ei oo ntfs:ää
<Satoris> Missä valikossa?
<Curvex> no siinä ubuntun asennusohjelman osiointiohjelman
<Curvex> eikös se gparted ole
<Sysi> ei
<Curvex> siinä ku laittaa että uusi osio ja sitten siinä on se valikko
<Sysi> tai siis asentimessa on eri osiointi ku gparted mutta levyllä on gpartedkin
<Curvex> aijaa
<Curvex> no koitanko sitä
<Satoris> Se installeri ei kai osaa luoda NTFS-tiedostojärjestelmää.
<Curvex> onko se ihan siellä ohjelmalistassa?
<Curvex> onko se siel ohjelmalistassa?
<Sysi> pitäis
<Curvex> onko vaikee käyttää
<Sysi> useimpien mielestä ei
<Curvex> no kokeilen sitten
<Curvex> mo
<Sysi> ainaki win7:lla saa muuten kans säädeltyä osioita jokseenki yhtälailla ku gpartedilla
<Vilex> onko kokemuksia 64bit ubuntu parempi ku 32bit?
<Vilex> meinaan kannattaako nähdä vaiva uudelleen asentamisessa
<Satoris> Normikäytössä aivan sama.
<tuhoojabotti> Vilex: Jos sul on yli 3Gt muistia niin saattaa vähän hyötyä.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut eipä kai muuten.
<Vilex> 3Gt on muistia empä taida vaihtaa
<tuhoojabotti> Jees.
<Vilex> taitaa osa ohjelmistakin toimia vain 32 bit
<tuhoojabotti> No toimaa ne 64bittiselläkin
<tuhoojabotti> Kai :u
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joskus valittaa siit.
<tuhoojabotti> Sit pitää asentaa ikävästi käsin --force-architecture tjsp.
<Vilex> kk mut thax neuvoista'
<Vilex> huomenna oli perjanta ku perjantai on vapaa :D
<Vilex> olis vapaa
<Vilex> tai jotain :D
<Vilex> tuli laitettua 1 rivi viiking lottoa nyt jänskättä
<tuhoojabotti> Ai.
<tuhoojabotti> Huomen on kyl torstai.
<Vilex> joo mut kun perjantai o vapaa
<Vilex> :P
<jjo> mä kyl varmaan laittaisin 64-bittisen, mut se olenkin vaan mä
<Vilex> voiton mahdollisuus 1: 12271512 saada viking lotossa täysosuma
<tuhoojabotti> Ei maksa vaivaa asentaa uutta ubuntua, jos nykyinen toimaa. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tulee vaan lisää säätöä.
<Vilex> joo en lähe vaihtaa kun on kaikki reilassa
<jjo> joo, ei varmaan kannata. varsinkaan jos /home ei ole erillisellä osiolla
<Vilex> huh olipa tulinen chili woooh!
<Finnish> Pitäiskö Anyseen digiboxin kaukosäädin toimia ihan normaalisti ubuntussa, lähinnä niinkuin winukan puolella?
<Vilex> hä en ymmärtäny miten kaukosäädin liittyy ubuntuun ja winukkaan
<Finnish> Kun käytän Anysee-USB-digiboxia Kaffeinen kautta ubuntussa, katson kun mun telkkari tulee sitä kautta
<bioterror> joku usb-digitv-härpäke se anysee on
<Vilex> ai ok
<Finnish> crope, Ookko linjoilla?
<pesasa> Anyseen kaukosäädin toimii muistaakseni näppäimistölaitteena. Esim. numerot, volume jne toimivat Ubuntussa suoraan.
<pesasa> Voi käyttää myös input-lirc:in kanssa, jolloin saa näkymään kuin lirc-laitteen.
<crope> Finnish: pong
<Finnish> Ping pong
<Finnish> Eikäkä kun sit anyseen kaukosäädintä kyselin
<Finnish> Olitkin jo foorumille vastannu jotain, tsekkaan
<tuhoojabotti> ping
<crope> niin sen pitäs toimia siten ku normaali näppiski. niistä kaukosäätimen numeronäppäistä lähetetään eventteinä KEY_1, KEY_2 jne. joka vastaa ku painas näppikseltä niitä numeroita
<Finnish> 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Finnish> Ei ota eventtejä vastaan, näppäimistöltä ottaa
<crope> en ny just muista missä vaiheessa sen anyseen kaken vaihdoin RC-coreen, vois olla tuo kerneli justiinsa
<Finnish> En oo mitään DVB-hommia asennellu käsin
<crope> ilmottaako dmesg että on remote?
<Finnish> [   22.111713] Registered IR keymap rc-anysee
<crope> Jul 13 23:48:55 localhost kernel: [12264.152956] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10023 DVB-C)...
<crope> Jul 13 23:48:55 localhost kernel: [12264.157929] Registered IR keymap rc-anysee
<crope> Jul 13 23:48:55 localhost kernel: [12264.158203] input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-5/rc/rc1/input8
<crope> Jul 13 23:48:55 localhost kernel: [12264.158340] rc1: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-5/rc/rc1
<crope> Jul 13 23:48:55 localhost kernel: [12264.158348] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 250 msecs.
<crope> Jul 13 23:48:55 localhost kernel: [12264.158355] dvb-usb: Anysee DVB USB2.0 successfully initialized and connected.
<crope> tuleeko nuo loput rivit?
<Finnish> Tulee
<Finnish> Tosin rc1:n tilalla on rc0
<crope> se oli sellanen E30 malli jossa ei oo kortinlukijaa?
<Finnish> Joo ihan karvahattumalli
<crope> en ookkaan tainnu koskaan kokeilla toimiiko sellasessa kaukosäädin
<crope> ootappa ku tongin jostain laatikosta
<Finnish> Ok
<crope> näyttäs toimivan
<crope> onkohan siinä sellanan iso kake mitä muissa anyseessä?
<Finnish> Damn...
<Finnish> On toi aika iso
<Finnish> Noin 20cm pitkä
<crope> tommonen ku tossa kuvassa: http://www.mbnet.fi/viikonkokeiltu/tuote/usb_digivirittimet.aspx
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iBrrzP -> MBnet - Viikon Kokeiltu - A-Link Usb2.0 Dvb-t Receiver, Anysee E30 Plus ja Pinnacle Dual Dvb-t Diversity Stick
<Finnish> Just toi iso
<crope> no sitte täytyy kokeilla onko se kake ehjä
<crope> katoppa vilkuttaako se valoa ku on nappi pohjassa
<Finnish> No niin...
<Finnish> Ei
<crope> jolla kameralla erottaa ku silmä ei yleensä erota sitä IR valonpituutta
<crope> kännykkäkamera tai digikamera on ihan hyviä siihe
<Finnish> Eikun toi tuo sittenkin
<Finnish> Katoin kännykkäkameralla
<crope> siis palaa se IR-valo ?
<Finnish> Joo, vilkuttaa tossa kakessa
<crope> :/ onkohan se laite sitte rikki
<Finnish> Hmmm, mulla on kyllä toinen samanlainen tuossa vieressä, siis karvahattu-Anysee
<crope> onko sulla jotain muuta vastaanotinta, esim. AF9015 niin vois kattoa pystyykö se lukeen sitä kakea
<Finnish> Mulla on kans toi  A-Link Usb2.0 Dvb-t Receiver
<Finnish> Mut menee huomiseks kun rupee kohta tipahtaan tuolilta. By the way, mulla on nyt kattoantennilta vedetty signaali
<crope> no sillä vois testata jos ne kumpikaan anyseen malli ei anna mitään elonmerkkejä
<Finnish> Jos sen jakaa splitterillä kahdelle laitteelle niin puolittuuko signaali?
<crope> no se ei vaikuta kaukosäätimeen, mutta joo antennisignaali puolittuu
<crope> siis onko sulla kumpiki anysee yhtäaikaa paikallaan?
<Finnish> Ei oo vielä, vain yks
<crope> ei niiden kyllä pitäs mennä sekasin vaikka oliski kumpiki, tulee vaan koodit kahtena
<Finnish> Ok. Tänks jelpistä, pitää häippästä nyt
<crope> sudo rmmod dvb-usb-af9015; sudo modprobe dvb-usb-af9015 debug=2
<crope> sitte se tulostaa logiin kaukosäätimen koodeja
<Finnish> Ok, mä pistän nuo ylös ja kirjottelen mitä havaitsen huomenna siihen foorumin ketjuun
<Finnish> mä oon uhappo siellä
<Finnish> Tsau
<crope> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-14
<dimape> Ubuntu Suomi ja Finnish Linux Users Group ovat järjestämässä jälleen ständiä Assembly Summer -demopartyille, vapaaehtoisia päivystäjiä kaivataan!
<dimape> linkki asiaa koskevaan keskusteluun Ubuntu Suomen keskustelualueella: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38294.20
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZhzQvu -> Assembly Summer 2011
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-15
<Nakkel> Varsin ikävä bugi, näytönsäästäjän jälkeen pelkkää mustaa ruudulla. Hiiren kursori näkyy ja muuttuu kun liikkuu linkkien tai tekstikenttien yli eli elementit on siinä mutta kaikki on vaan mustaa.
<Nakkel> Saakohan tota jotenki refreshattua tms ilman että joutuu X:n käynnistää uudestaa?
<Satoris> Auttaako ctrl-alt-f1, jonka jälkeen ctrl-alt-f7?
<Nakkel> Eip
<Nakkel> Yritän just säätää konsolista xrandilla mut eipä tuo muutu. :/
<Nakkel> Jos kokeilis nukuttaa...
<Nakkel> Jaa, kone ei edes mee sleeppiin :D
<anacron> ehkä se näytönsäästäjä on päällä vielä
<anacron> tapa se
<Tumphu> Hellou :)
<13WAAF4CM> onko täällä hiljasta?
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<nn0gear> miten 11.04 liitetään workgrouppiin? jaot ei nyt meinaa pysyä päällä ja oikeudet ei periydy kansion puun loppuun asti
<nn0gear> ei kyllä se on oikeassa default workgroupissa
<tale> nn0gear: Onko Ubuntu CIFS-palvelin vai asiakas?
<nn0gear> jaa-a ...
<nn0gear> just installoin samban
<nn0gear> jaetut kansiot näen moleeminpäin, mutta kumpikaan ei päästä sisälle
<kh_> eikö se ole tarpeeksi että jaan kansiot molemmissa koneissa ja annan guest access. vai pitääkö johonkin vielä konffailla. xp + ubuntu 11.04 ja juuri asensin samba4
<tale> Ainakin sillain toimii suoraviivaisesti, että Ubuntussa katsoo työryhmä on sama kuin windows-koneissa, tai luo uuden työryhmän ja liittää wintoosakoneet siihen.
<tale> Sitten Samban asetuksissa sallii guest access siihen hakemistopuuhun jota haluaa jakaa, sitten ei tarvi olla käyttäjätunnuksia eikä salasanoja.
<tale> Kun asentaa swat pääsee selaimella näppärästi säätämään Ubuntun Samban asetuksia, pitäisi olla helppo sallia vieraskäyttäjän pääsy haluttuihin hakemistoihin.
<tale> Sambaa varten on hyvät ohjeet, niillä kyllä lähtee toimimaan kun vaan noudattaa ohjeita.
<tale> Jos ei toimi, tekee Samban Troubleshooting-ohjeen mukaan ja sitten viimeistään lähtee toimimaan.
<Iltsu> ww
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-16
<paavo> terve! osaako kukaan sanoa, kun mulla on toi toinen läppäri niin siinä ei toimi äänet ollenkaan läppärin omista kaiuttimista. Kuulokkeilla toimii kyllä. Asetuksia jotain säädin mut ei auttanu. Tietäskö joku miten ne sais kuntoon+
<paavo> ?
<Wompatti> paavo: kokeile säätää äänivalikon ulostuloja
<Wompatti> Sieltä voi valita mistä liittimestä ääni tulee
<paavo> tarkotat sieltä ääniasetuksista?
<Wompatti> Kyllä
<paavo> kokeilin kaikkia mut ei siltikään kuulu mitään
<paavo> kokeilin ääniasetukset ja laitteisto kohdasta. sitä varmaankin tarkotit?
<Wompatti> paavo: onko ulostulo/output välilehdellä montaa laitetta?
<paavo> yks
<paavo> onks sul mitään hajuu mikä on vikana?
<Wompatti> Testaan omalla läppärillä
<Wompatti> paavo: enpä nyt keksi mitään.
<Wompatti> paavo: näkyykö ulostulo-välilehdellä siellä alhaalla valikkoa mistä voisi valita jotain?
<paavo> oke.no kiitti kumminki
<paavo> juu mut mikään niistä ei toimi
<paavo> on siellä joku 7 vaihtoehtoo
<Wompatti> paavo: oletko kokeillut konsolista säätää alsamixerillä?
<paavo> en oo.miten sinne pääsee
<Wompatti> paavo: avaa pääte ja kirjoita siihen alsamixer
<paavo> mitäs tääl
<Wompatti> paavo: siellä pitäisi olla headphone kytkin ja muita, kokeile jos jonkin muuttaminen auttaa.
<Wompatti> Ääniasetuksissa ei näy nuo kaikki
<paavo> mistä tommoset löytyy
<Wompatti> paavo: saitko alsamixerin näkyviin?
<Wompatti> Pitäisi näkyä palkkeja
<paavo> juu saun
<paavo> sain
<Wompatti> m-napista voi hiljentää niitä eri asetuksia kokonaan.
<paavo> no siel on kaks palkkii mis on jotain ja muis ei oo mitään
<Wompatti> Jos siellä on jotain front, speaker, pcm palkkeja, kokeile lisätä niihin voimakkuutta nuolinäppäimillä.
<cygnus011> kymysys: pystyykö käyttäjälle, joka tulee ssh:n kautta, niin määrittelemään vain yksi hakemisto, johon hän pääsee?
<paavo> emmä pysty säätää muuta ku kahta sellasta palkkii et en tiiä missä mättää
<tale> cygnus011: Säädät hakemistojen oikeudet siten, että vain siihen yhteen hakemistoon on sillä käyttäjällä lukuoikeus.
<tale> cygnus011: Tai teet chrootilla sille vankilan jossa on vain se yksi hakemisto.
<cygnus011> ok, kiitti infosta :)
<happosade> Voiko convertin avulla tehdä n+1:stä .jpg:istä videotiedoston?
<happosade> että 1 kuva on 1 frame ja 24fps
<tale> happosade: Ei convert-komennolla, mutta muuten kyllä voi. Olen tehnyt videon Truecombatin screenshoteista.
<tale> En nyt muista mikä ohjelma se oli jolla tein, muistelen.
<tale> saattoi olla mencoder
<Jupp3> Juu, mencoderilla tais pystyä, en kyllä muista tarkemmin :P
<Tm_T> eikös convertillakin voi, gif tai mng
<happosade> Millasen komennon toi mencoder söis jos haluais kuvat järjestyksessä (1,2,3,4,...,1440).jpg yhteen videoon tolla 24fps. Kuvat täyskokosina.
<Jupp3> happosade: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-enc-images.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sp2J5n -> 6.8. Encoding from multiple input image files (JPEG, PNG, TGA, etc.)
<Pentti> Yritän asentaa Ubuntua vanhan päälle (Minulla oli 2 EXT4 osiota). Poistin molemmat osiot asennusohjelmassa, ja tein niistä yhden uuden ext4:n Kun yritän asentaa ubua sille, laite herjaa
<bioterror> mitäs se herjaa
<Pentti> "Juuritiedostojärjestelmää ei ole määritelty. Korjaa tämä osiointivalikossa"
<bioterror> niin
<bioterror> kun teit sen yhden osion, sun pitäisi sanoa että sen liitospiste on /
<tale> Pentti: Eli valitse joku osio juuriosioksi.
<bioterror> vai miten se on suomennettu
<bioterror> ilmeisesti ennen sulla oli / ja /home
<bioterror> ja nyt pitäisi olla vain /
<tale> Pentti: Tee myös swap-osio sinne.
<bioterror> 1.5xmuisti
<Jupp3> Toki sen erillisen /home osion saa kans lisätä, jos haluaa
<Pentti> Ennen oli / ja sitten ihan erilinen osio, jonka mounttasin tarvittaessa, ja haluaisin mielelläni vaan /:n Swap on olemassa. Sitä en ole poistanut. Kun yritän muokata osiota, en pysty kirjoittamaan mitään kohtaan: Liitoskohta
<Pentti> Eikun nyt onnistunee. Se vaan bugas vähän.
<bioterror> noni
<Pentti> Asentaessa Ubua tulee seuraava virheilmoitus. Onko mitaan tehtavissa. Uusi asennuslevy vai mita. Mika on yleensa tuon virheilmoituksen syy. [ja anteeksi kirjoitusvirheet johtuen Englanninkielisesta nappaimistoasettelusta.]
<Pentti> Tiedostoja kiintolevylle kopiotaessa tapahtui virhe  [errno 5] Input/output error  Tama on usein virheellisen kiintolevyn, CD/DVD levyn tai aseman vika. Kiintolevy saattaa olla vanha ja tarvitset uuden kiintolevyn. Voit myos kokeilla siirtaa jarjestelmaasi viileampaan tilaan. Myos CD/DVD levyn puhdistus, CD/DVD levyn polttaminen pienemmalla nopeudella tai CD/DVD aseman lissin puhdistus voi auttaa.
<tale> Pentti: Onko siinä CD:n käynnistysvalikossa valintana levyn tarkistus (tai jotain sinnepäin, se tarkistaa onko CD kunnossa).
<tale> Pentti: Mahdollisesti kiintolevykin voi olla hajoamassa, kuinka vanha se on?
<tale> Pentti: Mistä se CD:n olet saanut? Itse poltettu vai Ubuntulta tullut tehdastekoinen?
<Pentti> DVD on itse poltettu. Levyn tarkistusta ei tarjoa. Vain kokeile ubuntua tai asenna. Kiintolevy on yhta vanha kuin kone, joka on Vistan tulon jalkeen ostettua.
<tale> Pentti: Eli kuinka monta vuotta vanha?
<Pentti> Alle 4
<Pentti>  Wikipediasta...
<tale> Kiintolevyissä taitaa olla vuoden takuu, joten kyllä ne kolmen vuoden jälkeen voi hajota. Riippuu käyttötunneista ja kuinka kuumana on käynyt.
<tale> Pentti: Helpointa ehkä tehdä uusi asennuslevy, polttaa hitaalla nopeudella ja verifioida polton jälkeen.
<Pentti> Taidan kokeilla sita huomenna. Miten verifionti menee
<tale> Jos CD on todettu olevan kunnossa, voisi bootata siltä Live-Ubuntun ja SMART asentamalla tutkia ilmoittaako kiintolevyt tapahduneista virheistä.
<tale> Pentti: Niissä poltto-ohjelmissa tapaa olla mahdollisuus tarkistaa se levy polton jälkeen.
<tale> Tai sitten voi verrata levyn tarkistussummaa siihen minkä saat noudettua samasta paikasta kuin mistä sen levyotoksenkin noudit.
<Pentti> Smart asennus. Mika se on
<tale> Pentti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TvesuO -> Smartmontools - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Jonksa> toimiiks tää
<Sickki> ei
<tuhoojabotti> Joo ei.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-17
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Avidemux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RuvQ8Q -> Viikko 29 - Avidemux | Viikon VALO
<tuhoojabotti> Avidemux<3
<aku506> Koneellani on sekä windows, että tilava, tyhjä osio (sda6) jolle olen yrittänyt asentaa ubuntua, mutten ole ainakaan toistaiseksi onnistunut. Miten voisin asentaa tuolle ko. osiolle grubin niin, että saisi edes windowsin käyntiin? Käynnistäessä tulee vain grubin komentorivi (Ei kuitenkaan rescue) Live-cd toimii tietysti.
<tuhoojabotti> Kaikki samalla kovolla?
<tuhoojabotti> Kuulostaa oudolta kyl.
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla on nyttemmin grub toiminu ihan hyvin.
<aku506> Kaikki samalla kovolla juu. Aiemmin oli ihan normi dualboot. Ubuntu sekosi ja yritin asentaa vanhan päälle. Asennus kuitenkin keskeytyy, ja siis mulla on osittain alustettu vanha  Ubuntu sda6:lla
<tuhoojabotti> osittain alustettu :u
<tuhoojabotti> Ota mahd. filut talteen ja formatoi kunnolla.
<tuhoojabotti> Mikään ei voita puhdasta uudelleenasennusta. :D
<anacron> itse poistaisin kaikki turhat osiot ja laittaisin uudestaan
<anacron> eikä pelkästään formatois
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Windows pois ":D"
<anacron> 8-D
<anacron> empä oo kyllä itse linuxia käyttäny pitkään aikaan
<anacron> jos ei lasketa sitä että oon kokoajan etänä linuxpalvelimella ircissä..
<aku506> Windowsin haluan pitää koneella. Sda6:n, jolla siis ubuntu on saa formatoida ihan suoraan. Osittain alustettu tarkoittaa sitä, että asennan ubuntua sda6:lle, mutta asennus kaatuu seuraavaan virheilmoitukseen: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39766.msg307586#msg307586
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ObOOGk -> Ubuntu sekosi pävityksen yhteydessä (ja varmuuskopiointi ei onnistu)
<aku506> Osioita on sda1 ja sda2 winukalle ja sda6 ubulle. Sitten on vielä sda5 swappina ja 2,5 mib:n unallocated
<tuhoojabotti> No eikö sitä voi formatoida kokonaan?
<tuhoojabotti> kokonaa veks
<tuhoojabotti> Itse pidän ~aina filut eri kovoilla kun käyttikset. :D
<aku506> Formatoin Gpartedilla ton sda6:n ja yritin uudestaan, mutta samaa herjaa. Onko no mun tohon ketjuun laittamassa kuvassa olevat asetukset kelvolliset?
<tuhoojabotti> Missähän siellä kuva on :u
<tuhoojabotti> Taitaa vaatia loggaamista, että näkee liitteet.
<aku506> Niin juu. Tässä linkki suoraan kuvaan. http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=39766.0;attach=6536;image
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tGdYq2 -> Kirjaudu
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<tuhoojabotti> "Näyttää siltä, että sinulla ei ole pääsyä liitetiedostoihin tällä keskustelualueella."
<aku506> Aukeiskohan sitten tätä kautta? https://9009443196854158914-a-1802744773732722657-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/fgfgfghfh/home/Screenshot.png?attachauth=ANoY7cpglDqWdTO8BbtnOQ-8m4lUT0eAILYjwg-VnccpBY9yV_5qcO0wtHqhasEs6qvbJ86o0MujmO2q7iLRiFhYvOsWUBsYnXep7O4oOLo4PQ80GM-QPmUwjL2fuHYfZ79gP2aAxCbX-xkjukAaVoJBaTlXoW7OLxwXDZNbKDr7hrqOdocdVQwi0e9CTTb1AMJ-YjjbY5LzQzNRThBJWCVC2w_icE67DA%3D%3D&attredirects=0
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Monsterilinkki
<tuhoojabotti> Mut sain auki.
<tuhoojabotti> aku506: protip: urly.fi, yx.fi, bit.ly, jne.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tai jopa http://urly.fi/bu ;)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/opcpvk -> Chromerly URL-shortener - Chrome Web Store
<tuhoojabotti> Ihmettelen kyl miksi nuo menee 1, 2, 6, 5 :D
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Muistaakseni bootloader piti laittaa sinne missä on se windowsinkin.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en kyl muista.
<tuhoojabotti> Mä taisin laittaa sen C-asemalle.
<aku506> Antais valita seuraavat vaihtoehdot: /dev/sda ATA ST3250820AS (250.1GB)  tai  /dev/sda1 Windows Vista (loader) tai  /dev/sda2 Windows Vista (loader) tai /dev/sda6 Ubuntu 11.04 (11.04)
<aku506> Olisko se sitten toi ensimmäinen vai?
<anacron> bootloader ensimmäiselle asemalle
<anacron> nythän tossa on vaan yks asema
<aku506> Ja jos valitsen ton ekan vaihtoehdon, winukalle ei käy mitään?
<anacron> grubi asennetaan kovalevyn käynnistyslohkoon eikä varsinaisesti mihinkään osioon
<anacron> mut kantsii olla tosi tarkkana tollasen automaation kanssa
<anacron> toi sda1 on varmaan se windowssin joku loader-osio
<Iltsu> miks ihmeessä niit on kaks
<anacron> sda2 on sitten se oikea windowssin osio
<anacron> win7 ainakin tekee väkisin jonkun loaderosion joka on tyyliin 100mb
<Iltsu> eikunii, seiskas se tekee jonkun piilotetun pelastusosion siihe alkuu
<Iltsu> jep
<anacron> mut siis grubihan asennetaan ymmärtääkseni /dev/sda:lle
<Iltsu> joo
<anacron> ei noista osioista niinkään tarvi välittää
<aku506> Kokeilin niinkin, että olis grubille toi /dev/sda mutta asennusohjelma kaatuu tavalliseen tapaan.
<aku506> Ensinnä haluisin vaan saada grubin toimimaan, että sais windowsin pyörimään,
<tuhoojabotti> aku506: Miten se muuten "kaatuu"?
<reaby> käyttääkös 10.04 LTS usplashia vai plymouthia
<reaby> käyttää näköjään, kiitos.
<tuhoojabotti> Ole hyvä. :(
<tuhoojabotti> :)*
<reaby> siitten vaan ihmetelemään miten tuon mustan ruudun saa korjattua bootissa
<aku506> Tuhoojabotti: Tiedostoja kiintolevylle kopiotaessa tapahtui virhe.  [errno ] Input/output error  Tama on usein virheellisen kiintolevyn, cd/dvd levyn tai aseman vika. Kiintolevy saattaa olla vanha ja tarvitset uuden kiintolevyn. Voit myos kokeilla siirtaa jarjestelmasi viileampaan tilaan. Myos cd/dvd levyn puhdistus, cd/dvd levyn polttaminen pienemmalla nopeudella tai cd/dvd aseman linssin puhdistus voi auttaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Ainiin tuo.
<aku506> Tarvinnee kokeilla uudella levyllä joskus kun pääsee polttavalle koneelle...
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla oli niin hieno, että jääty installeri lopussa :P
<tuhoojabotti> aku506: Itse käytän nykyään aina USB-tikkua.
<aku506> Vois kyllä kaivaa tikun laatikosta, ja kokeilla josko bios tukis tikulta boottaamista...
<tuhoojabotti> Jos ei niin voi miettiä oisko aika päivittää kokoonpanoa. :D
<re-G> on mulla parikin rautaa, jotka ei tue usb-boottausta, mut silti ovat päivittäisessä käytössä ja ajavat asiansa 100%
<tuhoojabotti> Toki.
<re-G> toisessa on vieläpä root-systeemi usb-tikulla
<tuhoojabotti> Mut sä ootki sä. ;-)
<re-G> :D
<aku506> lakerta
<aku506> Vahinko...
<Aku506> Muistitikulta asentaminen tyssää heti alkuunsa huomautukseen: SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 EBIOS Copyricht (c) 1994-2009 H. Peter Anvin er al
<Aku506> Eli virheellinen tikku, vai?
<Sysi> kokeile kirjottaa live ja enteriä
<Sysi> jos ei toimi niin varmaan tikku uusiksi
<Tekno_> fff
<Finnish> Nyt tarviis vähän jelppoa kahden USB-digiboxin kanssa
<Finnish> Onko täällä ketään joka tietäis usb-digiboxeista, lähinnä siitä miten kahta käytetään samaan aikaan?
<Finnish> Mulla on kaks Anysee E-30 boxia, miten ne pitää kaffeinessa ruuvata
<crope> Finnish: riippuu ohjelmasta, kaikki ei ees tue kahta laitetta
<Finnish> crope, Mitkä ohjelmat tukee kahta? Kaffeine ainakin osaa näyttää setupissa että kaks näkyy, siitä eteenpäin on hiukkasen kymysysmerkkiä...
<anacron> Finnish: niin mutta osaako se näyttää kahta samaan aikaan onkin asia erikseen
<anacron> mplayerillä joskus kattelin digiboxia luulis että sillä voi helposti avaa kun määrittelee vaan eri laitteet
<anacron> se ei kyllä oo ehkä ihan paras player tohon hommaan :D
<Finnish> Aattelin vähän samaa...
<kakeman> jos haluan tämän päivän tuoreimmista paketeista kasatun ubuntuasennuksen ceedeelle nii mistä löytyy
<kakeman> ei se miljoona vuotta vanha johon joutuu lataamaan 500M päivityksiä
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/b7cDgm -> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Daily Build
<bioterror> kelpaako
<Sysi> netinstall
<kakeman> en ehkä luottais vielä uuteen ubuntuun
<kakeman> mitenkäs te?
<bioterror> sä halusit tämän päivän tuoreimpia paketteja
<kakeman> puhutaan pilvipalveluist ihan bonareissa
<kakeman> kun tulevaisuus on p2p:ssä
<kakeman> bioterror: onks sul 11.10=?
<bioterror> ei tällä hetkellä
<bioterror> ehkä jossain välis vois asennella
<Sysi> mikäs alpha se on ATM?
<bioterror> gaggone
<Sysi> hmm, xubuntu ja kubuntu ei välttis ois kovin rikki, gnome-häröilyt on varmaan vielä kuukauden julkasun jälkeen
<bioterror> joo, gnome on kyllä aina vähän
<Sysi> päätyisköhän oneiricin unity jopa johonki muuhun distroon, tai toimiskohan se mun raudalla
<kakeman> löytyyks tästä nykyisestä stablesta mitää dailyä?
<Sysi> tuleekohan tolle MBP:n broadcomille ikinä linux-ajuria vai pitäiskö alkaa kikkailemaan ndiswrapperilla
<kakeman> katotaas se netinstall
<bioterror> Sysi, eikös broadcom ole nyt ollut jotenki avarakatseisempi
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4KS3Mw -> Minimal CD Image - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kakeman> jepa
<Sysi> bioterror: tolle ei joku aika sitte ollu olemassakaa mitää ajuria, vois tarkistaa nykytilanteen googlella
<Sysi> ndiswrapper raportoitu huonostitoimivaksi erityisesti nattyllä, mutta broadcom julkasemassa ajureita piakkoin
<bioterror> jeh
<re-G> jaa onko ndiswrapper rikottu
<Sysi> amd64:llä boottiongelmia sen kans
<re-G> jaaja
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-09
<elias_a> Mikähän ihme on kun päivityksen jälkeen yhden käyttäjän tilille kirjautuminen ei vain tunnu onnistuvan?
<elias_a> 12.10 kyseessä ja salasana on vaihdettu, tili on poistettu ja luotu uudestaan jne.
<elias_a> Voisiko olla niin, että siellä on jokin X-istuntoon liittyvä tiedosto jäänyt lukkoon?
<Tm_T> elias_a: mikä ei onnistu ja miten se ei onnistu
<elias_a> Tm_T: Yhdellä käyttäjällä (tyttärellä) herjaa väärästä salasanasta loginissa vaikka se kyllä taatusti on oikea.
<elias_a> Ei vaan tunnu hänellä onnistuvan vaikka minulla kyllä onnistuu.
<Tm_T> komentoriville kirjautuminen onnistuu?
<elias_a> Katsotaanpas. en huomannut vielä kokeilla.
<pesasa> 12.10 :-)
<Iltsu> 12.10 saattaa olla vähä särki viel :D
<elias_a> Ei kun sori.
<elias_a> Siis tämä uusin LTS
<elias_a> Mikäsenyon.
<elias_a> Äh. Miten logataan komentorivillä sisälle toisen käyttäjän tunnuksilla avatussa sessiossa?
<ninnnu> sudo su - sun_tunnus?
<elias_a> Kiitän!
<elias_a> ei kun....
<elias_a> Mä olen pääkäyttäjä - tytär ei. Tyttären kirjautumista selvitellään. Vaikuttaako asiaan?
<ninnnu> ei
<elias_a> Kiitos!
<elias_a> Onkohan tuo nyt kuitenkaan se mitä haen kun se kysyy mun salasanaa, ei tyttären?
<re-G> su tytär
<re-G> pitäis kysyä tytär-tilin passua
<elias_a> No niin. Nyt minäkin ymmärrän :D
<ninnnu> tai sitten ctrl-alt-f1 ja sieltä loginia. Saat ihan aidon kirjautumisen eikä tule ongelmia screenien ja tällästen kanssa. tosin niitä nyt ei kai muutenkaan käytetä..
<jjo> ei kai tuossa tuota sudoa mihinkään tarvita?
<re-G> ei
<elias_a> Ei onnistu komentoriviltäkään. Passu vaihtaen vielä kerran...
<jjo> mut toi - voi olla ihan jees
<re-G> jjo: joo
<re-G> su - tili
<re-G> kirjautuu oikeasti
<re-G> elias_a: kato vaikka /etc/shadow että muuttuuko ko. tilin hashi kun vaihdat passua
<elias_a> re-G: Hyvä idea!
<pesasa> elias_a: Kestääkö kysyä, mikä käyttäjätunnus on?
<elias_a> pesasa: Toki. iida
<elias_a> Ja se on ennen uudelleenasetus-päivitystä toiminut.
<elias_a> Ja nyt hasheja kyttäämään kun on syötykin.
<pesasa> Mietin vaan voiko se olla päällekkäin jonkun järjestelmän käyttämän kanssa, mutta tuskin.
<elias_a> Ei pitäisi olla.
<pesasa> Ja /etc/shadowssa ei varmaan ole mitään huutomerkkiä toisessa sarakkeessa tai /etc/passwd:ssä /bin/false:a viimeisessä.
<pesasa> Eikä levytila lopussa?
<pesasa> Mutta se tuskin vaikuttaisi vain yhteen käyttäjään ja myös komentoriville.
<elias_a> Levyä on hyvin jäljellä.
<re-G> jos kerran käyttäjä tilion luotu jo uudestaan...
<elias_a> Kymmeniä gigoja.
<re-G> niin ei pitäs olla mitään tommosta
<pesasa> Totta.
<Tm_T> elias_a: kai nyt sentään olette todella helppoa salasanaa kokeilleet ettei varmasti ole oikeinkirjoituksesta kiinni
<pesasa> Tai näppäimistökartasta.
<elias_a> sitä tässä kokeillaan - kolmatta kertaa :)
<elias_a> Pääsinkin jo komentoriviltä sisään ;-)
<Tm_T> oho
<pesasa> Itsellä oli joskus salasanassa '&' ja kun osuikin alle us-näppäimistökartta, niin ei ihan heti ekalla kerralla onnistunut sisään kirjautuminen.
<elias_a> No niin - ongelma ratkaistu.
<elias_a> Yhdistelmä selkeästi vaikean salasanan typotusta ja sitä, että siellä tosiaan oli compizissa jotain solmussa.
<elias_a> compizin uudelleenasennus ja salasanan vaihto vielä kerran -> toimii.
<Tm_T> elias_a: onnittelen ratkaisun löytymisestä (:
<elias_a> Kiitos vetoavuista kaikille!
<elias_a> Ja sitten päivän epistola: loistava uutinen tuo Jolla Mobile!
<elias_a> Odotamme minkälaisen UI:n tyypit kehittävät Meegon päälle.
<pesasa> elias_a: :-) Jollalla karkuu palavalta öljynporauslautalta. Kun muut loikkivat kylmään veteen.
<elias_a> "Sori, Stephen! Tähän jollaan pääsee vain purjehdus(FLOSS-)taitoisia....
<elias_a> Mulla olisi vähän löysää rahaa sijoittaa niihin. Onko jossain tietoa niiden omistusjärjestelyistä?
<re-G> elias_a: joo toi on _todella_ mielenkiintoista mitä meegolle tulee tapahtumaan
<re-G> elias_a: jaa että sulla on rahaa? mulla olis sille käyttöä. voit myös sijoittaa meidän firmaan :P
<elias_a> re-G: Katotaan nyt :)
<jjo> saapa nähdä mitä tuolle jollalle lopulta käy
<jjo> toki toivoisi menestystä, mutta ei tämä alku ainakaan ole ihan suunnitelmien mukaan mennyt
<elias_a> jjo: Mikäs siinä tökkii?
<jjo> elias_a: kai ne olivat laskeneet vähän sen varaan, että saavat n9:n ylläpitodiilin
<jjo> mutta toki jos rahat on kasassa muuten, niin ei kai siinä sit kummempia ongelmia ole
<jjo> päteviä sällejähän niillä siellä on ja managerit vihjeellisempiä kuin nokialla
<tale> Antaako Nokia Jollalle jo kehitetyt ohjelmistot vai aloittaako Jolla tyhjältä pöydältä?
<Tm_T> tale: (väärä kanava hiuccace) Meego on avointa lähdekoodia
<aev> Miten sais eq-asetukset toimimaan Audaciouksessa?
<aev> Olen ettinyt netistä ohjeita, mut siitä huolimatta en saa niitä toimimaan.
<SipuliSopuli> näkeekös jostain logeista kirjautumisyrityksiä?
<SipuliSopuli> ah, last...
<Echramath> auth.log?
<SipuliSopuli> yeh, sieltähän se haluttu tieto löytyi. Kitos <3
<SipuliSopuli> vielä tyhmä kysymys että onko jotain tapaa nähdä koska jonkun käyttäjän salasanaa on muutettu?
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Ei tietääkseni. shadow -tiedoston aikaleimasta näkee koska sitä on viimeksi muutettu, mutta ei tiedä mikä muutos on tehty.
<SipuliSopuli> mnjoo, mutta haluan vaan tietää onko salasana muuttunut ~kuukauden sisään. sen tuosta shadow tiedostosta varmaan näkee?
<SipuliSopuli> pitäis osata vaan tutlkita nyt vielä noita numeroita tossa...
<zacura> SipuliSopuli: passwd -S käyttäjätunnus antaa
<zacura> ..tiedon millin salasana on vaihdettu
<zacura> *milloin
<SipuliSopuli> kiitos <3
<Kilpuri> Tosi tyhmä kysymys joka on varmasti esitetty helvetin usein: asensin jotain paketinhallinnasta (synaptic), mutta nyt en tiedä yhtään mitä asensin ja miten sen saa käyntiin? (luulin asentaneeni jotain tommoista....LIBweather....plasma-widget-cwp...jne.)
<paww> jos tiedät paketin nimen, niin dpkg -L <paketin nimi> listaa sen asentamat tiedostot
<paww> eikä kyllä ole mikään tyhmä kysymys, tyhmää on lähinnä se että vastaus ei todellakaan ole itsestäänselvä
<Kilpuri> niin vissiin, mutta en nyt vaan tiedä sitä paketin nimeä
<Kilpuri> Koitan lukea tota foorumia, mutta nämä asiat nyt eivät ole ihan itsestään selviä minulle, siis noi komennot eivät ole mitenkään rutiinia
<Echramath> Hämmentävin bugi XFCE:ssä: workspaceja vaan tulee itsekseen lisää.
<Echramath> Nyt niitä on jo yhdeksän!
<ninnnu> lisääntyy kui kanit
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-10
<tale> Fibonaccin lukujen tahdissa.
<Kilpuri> Päivän tyhmä kysymys:
<Kilpuri> Miten pääsen katsomaan toisen kovalevyn tietoja.
<Kilpuri> olen kirjoittanut GKsudo nautilus.
<ninnnu> se on gksu
<Kilpuri> aha.
<ninnnu> tai no, sama asia
<ninnnu> se levy pitää mountata ensin. Nautiluksessa pitäs kyl olla siellä sivussa siltä levyltä löydetyt osiot
<Kilpuri> kirjoitin sen GKSU, tuli joku pieni ikkuna jossa lukee RUN.
<Echramath> Osaako Nautilus nykyään mounttailla?
<ninnnu> mulle se on aina tykänny näyttää kaiken näkösiä mounttamaattomia osioita
<ninnnu> mun mielestä
<ninnnu> ei siihen kyl roottibittejä tarvi..
<Echramath> Kyl kai kovalevyn kanssa tarvii jos sitä ei ole määritelty fstabissa?
<Echramath> Vai onko tuo nykyään muuttunut?
<Kilpuri> Joo. kyllä minä "tiedän" mitä sillä toisella kiintolevyllä on, mutta miten se tehdään kunnolla. jos nyt vaikka laitan koneeseen ylimääräisen kovalevyn ja kirjoitan fdisk, niin mistä sen näkee mikä on mountattu ja mikä ei?
<Kilpuri> jos nyt vaikka leikitään, että joku kone on paskana ja saan irroitettua siitä kovalevyn....
<Echramath> fdisk -l ja df -T
<Echramath> Vertaa tuloksia.
<Echramath> Ja sit väliaikaisesti voit mounttia kaikkea /mntiin, se on sitä varten.
<Echramath> Ensin mainittu taitaa muute kaivata sudoa.
<Kilpuri> joo. se sudo on selvä juttu.
<Kilpuri> mikä toi "/mntiin" on, kirjoitetaanko se noin?
<Echramath> Eikun /mnt, taivutin vaan.
<Echramath> Johonkin hakemistoonhan se on liitettävä unixissa.
<Kilpuri> joo. kai minä opin vähitellen.
<Kilpuri> en vaan tiedä, että mistä tämä opiskelu olisi hyvä aloittaa. Mikään kiire minulla ei ole.
<Kilpuri> ai niin...sitten semmoinen kysymys, että mistä pääsen katselemaan noita asetuksia mitkä laitoin IRSSIiin joskus? Väittää, että en AUTHannut (tätä kirjoitan windows koneella)
<teprrr> kirvesAxe, ne tallentuu ~/.irssi/configiin, mitä komennat irssin sisällä ja sitten tallennat /savella
<Kilpuri> [20:19] <teprrr> kirvesAxe, ne tallentuu ~/.irssi/configiin, mitä komennat irssin sisällä ja sitten tallennat /savella  <---joo, niin olen tehnyt jotain, mutta jos nyt haluaisin tarkistaa noita juttuja, niin miten se tapahtuisi?
<Myrtti> /Set
<Myrtti> muunmuassa
<teprrr> juurikin näin ^
<teprrr> ja hei Myrtti :o
<Myrtti> moi teprrr
<Echramath> Onks kellään tuore asennus ajossa?
<Tm_T> kui?
<Echramath> Pitäiskö soundjuicerin toimia jonkun tietokannan kanssa?
<Kilpuri> tuore mikä?
<Echramath> Asennus, siis sellainen jota ei ole päivitelty vuodesta 2009 asti eteenpäin.
<Echramath> Ainakin ennen semmoisessa sai joskus bugeja, joita oli mahdotonta toistaa tuoreissa asennuksissa.
<Echramath> Vaan vissiinkin avaruus-Mark on päättänyt shipata lts-version kanssa rikkinäisen ripperin.
<Kilpuri> jaa.
<Kilpuri> Miksi jollain olisi noin vanha versio nyt asennettuna? (no tietysti jos haluaisi kokeilla jotain....)
<Echramath> Ei tämä niin vanha versio ole, mutta asennettu 2009.
<Kilpuri> niin mutta kysyit semmoista 2009 jota ei ole viritelty?
<Kilpuri> johan tossa oli 10.04 jonka asensin, enkä viitsinyt opiskella. (nyt opiskelen 12.04
<Kilpuri> eihän se mitään tarkoita jos minä olen tehnyt jotenkin tai jättänyt tekemättä, mutta miten jollain sattuisi nyt olemaan semmoinen 3 vuotta vanha?
<Echramath> Eikun meinasin sellaista 12.04:sta joka on asennettu 12.04:n asennusmedialla.
<Kilpuri> no minulla on 3 päivää vanha
<Kilpuri> siitä taas seuraa se, että minun taidoillani tuskin pystyn vastaamaan kysymyksiisi.
<Kilpuri> meinaan, että aikaisemmin minulla ei ole ollut mitään Linuxia
<Echramath> Oikeastaan olisin vaan halunnut tietää ilmestyykö siihen cd-ripperiin kappalelistaus jos laittaa jonkun audiolevyn sisään.
<Echramath> (jätin huomioimatta niin ilmeisen ongelman, että jollain ei olisi yhtään audiolevyä)
<Kilpuri> [19:29] <Echramath> Osaako Nautilus nykyään mounttailla?  <---en kirjoittanut mihinkään "mount"
<Echramath> No, näitkö niitä tiedostoja?
<Kilpuri> Joo näin ja pystyin siirtämäänkin ihan sillein hiirellä kiskomalla.
<Kilpuri> tämä tapahtui sen jälkeen, kun olin kirjoittanut df -T ja Fdisk -l
<Kilpuri> [21:35] <Kilpuri> tämä tapahtui sen jälkeen, kun olin kirjoittanut df -T ja Fdisk -l  <----näillä ei ehkä ollut mitään merkitystä. Kone vaan oli niin hidas, että tota yhtä levyä ei näkynyt heti.
<Echramath> Ei ainakaan pitäisi.
<Kilpuri> ei tämä opiskelu hukkaan mene, mutta minulla on toi ubuntu semmoisesessa paskassa koneessa jonka sain ilmaiseksi.
<Echramath> Jos haluaa vain leikkiä nykykoneella Virtualbox tai vastaava voi olla hyvä vaihtoehto.
<Kilpuri> Löysin kyllä semmoiset mounttaus ohjeet, mutta se kiintolevy näkyikin siinä nautiluksessa yht'äkkiä
<Kilpuri> En minä ole niin viisas, että ymmärtäisin semmoista virtualBoxia
<Echramath> Se on lopulta melko simppeli.
<Echramath> Naks naks naks, luo kone. Liitä siihen cd-rom-image, käynnistä virtuaalikone.
<Echramath> No ok isäntäkoneen ja virtuaalikoneen verkottaminen keskenään oli vähän konstikasta.
<Kilpuri> siinä on semmoinenkin juttu, että minulla on "vanha"kannettava jolla tätäkin kirjoitan. Joskus on vaan tullut semmoinen tilanne, että on pitänyt kaivaa tietoja joltain kovalevyltä...
<Echramath> Tai siis ssh-yhteydet sun muut, nattihan siinä on vakiona eli virtuaalikoneessa toimii selaimet ja muut.
<Kilpuri> tai sillein kävi, kun vanha kannettava poksahti
<Kilpuri> kyllä yksi paska tornikone pitää olla vaikka niitä adaptereita (telakoita) onkin noille kovalevyille nykyisin.
<Kilpuri> Echramath: mutta on minulla ollut idea...
<Kilpuri> Kuulostaako tämä miltään:
<Kilpuri> joku väitti, että käyttöjärjestelmän pitäisi olla hyvin lähellä prosessoria
<Kilpuri> Niin tekisi semmoisen virityksen (vaikka jonkun mini-koneen)
<Kilpuri> ----no mikä se sana nyt on ---se missä ROMissa on se muisti---
<Kilpuri> ja sitten olisi joku ssd-levy
<Tekno> flash piirillä
<Tekno> jossain vanhoissa eeprom
<Tekno> flashi semmone neliö yleensä, eeprommi sellane pitkulaine korkee
<Echramath> Missä mielessä lähellä prosessoria?
<Kilpuri> no just tossa mielessä, että se olisi siellä flachissa )jos oikein ymmärsin) ei esimerkiksi pyörivällä mekaanisella kiintolevyllä.
<Kilpuri> Jollain jopa on tommoinen (jos tajusin oikein)
<Tekno> jossain emoissahan oli jonku oma käyttiksentynkä viritelmä siin biosin flashil
<Tekno> mikähän se oli nimeltää
<Kilpuri> siis se flachissa oleva käyttöjärjestelmä ja oliko siinä sitten lisäksi jotain virtuaalikone juttuja..
<Tekno> jaa oiskohan ollu "linux"
<Kilpuri> no saattoipa olla.
<Kilpuri> En minä tiedä mitä tommoisella tehtäisiin. Meinasin, että opiskelen näitä juttuja ja saattaisin ostaa vaikka tietokoneen. Sitten voisin tehdä jotain tommoista "hassua"
<Tekno> ainaki memtest on joissain emossa ympätty siihe (ainooks softaks)
<Kilpuri> Meinaan, että jossain se hitaus kuitenkin on, mutta missä...
<Kilpuri> kai se nopeuden lisäys on hyvinkin marginaalista tolla systeemillä, mutta onko se jostain muusta pois?
<Kilpuri> Niin ja sekin on ikuisuuskysymys, että kannattaako jotain vanhaa konetta yrittää käyttää johonkin, kun se toimii jotenkin jollain Linuxilla.
<Kilpuri> Miten usein kone pitää vaihtaa, mitä jos maksaakin 100 euroa enemmän, niin saako sillä jotain etua mitä ei muuten saisi....
<Echramath> Sovelluksethan sen tehon vie.
<Kilpuri> Echramath: joo sovellukset ja taustalla pyörivät jutut.
<Echramath> Mut kyllähän käyttis kannattaa asentaa ssd:lle.
<Echramath> Jos siis on varaa.
<Kilpuri> Mutta joku viisas on meinannut, että I/O tullkkaus tai joku muu siinä on pullonkaula.
<Kilpuri> jos nyt oletetaan, että se kone olisi tehty vain yhtä asiaa varten, mikä se asia sitten olisikaan ja mitattaisiin väylän nopeutta, kovalevyn nopeutta, netin nopeutta jne.
<Kilpuri> jos se kone olisi tehty oikein 2 asiaa varten, niin siltä toiselta voisi kuristaa (prosessori) aikaa jollain jutulla ja kolmas kävisi silloin, kun muut eivät käy.
<Echramath> En tunne sulautettuja järjestelmiä.
<Kilpuri> minä en tunne mitään, mutta onhan esim. torent clienteissä kaistanvaraus ja ajastin.
<Kilpuri> eikö noi virtuaalikoneet ole just sitä varten, että niillä voidaan ajaa jotain kilkkeitä vähän "toisarvoisina"
<Kilpuri> olihan se juttu jo -90 luvulla, että koneeseen sai semmoisen ohjelman, että se etsi jotain tähtiä avaruudesta silloin, kun sillä koneella ei tehty mitään muuta...(oletko kuullut juttua?)
<tumppu> seti@home on kyl vieläkin elossa
<Kilpuri> no minäpä googletan. silloin kun kuulin ton jutun, niin minulla ei ollut mitään konetta tai ei ainakaan nettiä.
<Echramath> Virtuaalikoneilla on monenlaisia tehtäviä.
<Echramath> Esim. jos haluaa ajaa yhdellä koneella kahta käyttistä yhtä aikaa, junou.
<Kilpuri> Echramath: varmasti on monia eri tehtäviä, mutta jotenkin meinasin että niillä noi asettelemiset on jotenkin "helpompia" (edelleenkään minä en tiedä mitään, kunhan kyselen)
<Kilpuri> -----------------------
<Kilpuri> asiasta kuudenteen...
<Kilpuri> mitä olette tehneet hiirelle heti asennuksen jälkeen?
<Echramath> Hiirelle?
<Kilpuri> niin.
<Kilpuri> jottenkin toi on hankala, kun se menee kateisiin (läpinäkyväksi)
<Kilpuri> siis kursori, kyllä tämä hiiri tässä pöydällä pysyy..
<Kilpuri> kyllähän tolla TABilla ja nuolilla voi liikkua jotenkin, mutta onhan tässä hiirikin.
<Kilpuri> esim. nyt olen hiiren asetuksissa ja tuolla on tommoinen naama millä voi kokeilla tuplaklikkausta, se onkin sitten tuuria että saa sen näkymättömän kursorin siihen nassuun.
<Myrtti> sulla on sitten joku jännä kursori, kyllä se normaalisti on näkyvillä
<Kilpuri> niin vissiin, mutta mistä niitä kursoreita löytyy lisää?
<Kilpuri> tämä on semmoinen ihmeellinen neliö jossa on jotain raitoja, niiden raitojen väristä ei ota tolkkua tai ne vaihtelevat jotenkin?
<Kilpuri> sitten tässä on semmoinenkin, että "kielituki ei asennu kokonaan"
<Kilpuri> melkein jokasisesta sanasta puuttuu joku kirjain.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-12
<tale> Miksi Ubuntun Sovellusvalikoima ei osaa löytää pakettia gnome-panel?
<Myrtti> riippunee versiosta, villi arvaus
<tale> Ubuntu 12.04. Juuri asensin.
<jjo> no siinä tapauksessa olisiko paikallisessa tietokannassa puutteita?
<jjo> ehkä update auttaa?
<tale> Kyllä muita paketteja löytyi ja asensinkin jo. gnokii ja synaptic.
<Myrtti> rupesin miettimään että miksi siinä pitäisi olla paketti nimeltä gnome-panel
<pesasa> Samaa mietin minäkin.
<Myrtti> tarkistetaan nyt vielä...
<jjo> kyl sellainen pitäis olla olemassa
<pesasa> Mutta taitaa siellä olla.
<pesasa> Universessa
<Myrtti> joo, universessä
<tale> On se, apt-cache löytää. Synaptic osasi sen asentaakin.
<jjo> mulla on kyl mainissa
<pesasa> jjo: 12.04
<Myrtti> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-panel&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9bIycn -> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- gnome-panel
<jjo> ai hitto, tää työkone onkin antiikkia :)
<jjo> jotenkin mä tietty oletin, että mulla on koneella viimeisintä
<jjo> anteeksipyynnön sijaa mä taidan spammata linkillä: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/t55nji -> OUYA: A New Kind of Video Game Console by OUYA — Kickstarter
<tale> Mikä sovellus osaisi näyttää kännykkään tulleet tekstiviestit? Kokeilin juuri gnokii, ei toimi tuosta kohtaa.
<tale> Päivityksen jälkeen Sovellusvalikoima osaa löytää gnome-panel -paketin.
<Myrtti> tuskin mikään softa
<Myrtti> gnokii on kohtalaisen kivikautindn jäänne
<teprrr> ite pohdin, että pittääkö sitä itse kirjoittaa softat jos haluas androidista ulos kamaa tohon tyyliin :P
<teprrr> tosin varmaan jonkunlaisia softia on olemassa, linux-supportti vaan niin ja näin.
<tale> Sekä gnokii että wammu väittää osaavansa sms-viestien käsittely.
<teprrr> tietty on sitten noita webipalveluita, jos haluaa pilveen kaikki viestinsä ja muut, mutta meh :P
<teprrr> tale, joo, ne osaa jos on tuettu luuri
<tale> Pitää sitten kokeilla, näitä luureja on monta mallia.
<teprrr> mut ilmeisesti noihin aikoihin ei ollut kovinkaan yleisiä standardeja noihin
<teprrr> tietty jos sulla luuri tukee syncml:ää/exchangea, niin varmaan joku softa osaa sitä hoidella
<pesasa> teprrr: Sitten on tietty esim. Airdroid.
<pesasa> Käynnistää Androidiin pienen web-palvelimen, johon pääsee selaimella kiinni ja joka antaa "työpöydän", jota kautta pääsee mm. lukemaan/kirjoittamaan tekstiviestejä.
<teprrr> pesasa, niin se on omassa luurissa ajettava httpd?
<pesasa> Jotain sellaista joo.
<teprrr> juuh. itte lähinnä haluais ruudulle suorilta tulevat puhelut ja tekstarit
<teprrr> bonusta ois tuo vastausmahollisuus viesteihin
<pesasa> Kun sen käynnistää, se antaa web-linkin ja salasanan, jolla pääsee siihen työpöydälle.
<tale> Ei tässä suureellisia tarvita. Cup -viikonlopun aikana puhelimeen tulee monta sataa tekstiviestiä. Haluaisin lukea ne tietokoneen ruudulta.
<teprrr> https://code.google.com/p/android-notifier/ ton protolle tein testiklientin kde-plasmalle. mut sieltä tosiaan saa vaan tuota tietoa ulos :P
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gyuIxo -> android-notifier -   Desktop event notifier for Android devices - Google Project Hosting
<pesasa> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BBWuwj -> AirDroid - Android-sovellukset Google Playssa
<Myrtti> teprrr: ite vaan pusken tekstarit ja soittolokin gmailiin ja -caliin
<pesasa> tale: Mikä puhelin? Se on varmaan oleellista.
<Myrtti> jaksa mitään työpöytäkikkareita
<Myrtti> ei mulle kukaan nykyään enää soittele/tekstaa muutenkaan
<teprrr> Myrtti, hmm, no sekin tietty vois olla :p
<teprrr> ittelä lähinnä tuo, ettei aina huomaa luurin soivan/tekstarin tulevan
<tale> Nokia C1-01 nyt kokeiltavana.
<tale> Tämäm mukaan toimisi. http://wammu.eu/phones/nokia/5299/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0r20qO -> Nokia C1-01 - Gammu Phone Database
<Myrtti> olen ylen hämmästynyt jos toimii
<tale> Wammu osaa hakea yhteystiedot puhelimesta. Ne SMS:ät loistaa poissolollaan.
<Myrtti> mutta olenkin skeptikko
<pesasa> Viimeeksi leikin gnokiin ja kumppaneitten kanssa joskus 2005, kun oli samassa koneessa kiinni pari analogista tv-korttia ja sarjaporttiin liitetty Nokian 5110, jonka kautta sai tekstiviestillä ajastettua tallennuksia.
<pesasa> Maailma on muuttunut paljon tuon jälkeen.
<Myrtti> teprrr: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zegoggles.smssync
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dTJ1di -> SMS Backup + - Android-sovellukset Google Playssa
<tale> Pitää luopua toivosta. Yhteystietoja voi lukea puhelimesta ja muuttaa wammulla, mutta SMS-viesteihin ei pääse käsiksi.
<Kilpuri> Moi.
<Kilpuri> Nyt seuraa taas päivän tyhmäkysymys:
<Kilpuri> Mikä on SSH-yhteyden nopeus?
<Echramath> "Riippuu"
<Kilpuri> Tuli mieleeni ihan semmoinen käytännön juttu, kun valokuvia ei mahdu montaa s-postiin. Käytännössä kanniskelen muistitikkua, mutta kai toi voisi olla toisinkin.
<Echramath> Siinä voi tulla vastaan a) median nopeus b) internetin nopeus c) CPUn nopeus.
<Echramath> Aika usein kyllä b.
<Kilpuri> meinaan, että minun duunissani ei ole verkkoa. kaikilla on kuitenkin koneita kotona ja toimistolla jne.
<Kilpuri> siis ihan periaatteellisesti miten se tapahtuisi (ei tarvitse selittää ihan kaikkea)
<Kilpuri> Jos jättäisin himassa koneen käyntiin ja kaverin himassa haluaisin tarkistaa jotain, koska joku paperi tai muistitikku unohtuu kuitenkin.
<Echramath> Laita dropboxiin/Ubuntu Oneen, ei tarvi erikoista softaa ja palvelin on aina päällä.
<Kilpuri> Mikä siinä tulisi ongelmaksi...vai tulisiko mikään?
<Echramath> SSH:ssa sun pitäisi asennella ssh-softat windowskoneisiin, niissä ei yleensä ole.
<Kilpuri> meinaan, että noi tiedostot ovat kuitenkin vain "paperia" tai 50 valokuvaa
<tumppu> ainoostaan se että tiedostot on kolmannen osapuolen palvelimilla
<Kilpuri> No hyvä olen sitten vissiin kerrankin ymmärtänyt jotain oikein.
<anger> Kilpuri: kotikoneelle jos yrität pystyttää (ssh) serverin, niin serverisoftan lisäksi sun pitää huolehtia muuttuvasta ip:stä ja siitä että netistä pääsee koneelle asti
<anger> tyypillisesti adsl-boksit tms. nattaa liikenteen, jollon et pääse oletusasetuksilla netistä päin kuin tuohon boksiin asti
<anger> ja ehkä se suurin ongelma on että kotikone ei ole koskaan sillon päällä kun sitä oikeasti sattuisi tarvitsemaan :)
<Echramath> Niin ja sit se vie kohtuupaljon sähköä siihen nähden mitä vastaavan palvelun ostaminen vaatii.
<anger> Joo, aika älytöntä tänä päivänä lähteä virittelemään tollasia kotikoneille
<anger> Niin monta ilmasta ja hyvää palvelua löytyy valmiina
<anger> Ja jos unixia haluaa säätää niin maksullisinakin esim. kapsi.fi antaa tehdä melko rajattomasti hommia oliko nyt 35€/vuosi
<mjr> adsl-boksin tyypillisesti voi kyllä konfiguroida siltaavaksi, mutta en kiistä etteikö palveluna osto vois olla silti monelle fiksumpi
<Echramath> Yleensä niissä on se "forwardoi tämä portti".
<Echramath> Jos ne osaisi lähetellä wakeonlan-bittejä tuossa voisi olla vielä jotain järkeäkin.
<Kilpuri> Tota en tajunnut, että miten se muuttuva IP-tähän liittyy tai miten siitä "huolehditaan"?
<Kilpuri> se on sitten toinen juttu, että miten sen purkin asettaa....
<Echramath> Joku konsti pitää olla että tietää sen koneen ip-osoitteen, kun operaattori voi sen vaihtaa koska vaan
<Kilpuri> Mutta se purkki pitäisi ilmeisesti olla molemmissa päissä siltaava?
<Echramath> Nope
<Echramath> Kantsii lukea jostain miten verkko toimii noin yleensä, mutta mikä olisi paras lähde?
<mjr> sillattuna se operaattori kotiliittymät aina toimittaa, tyypillisesti vaan modeemi pistää siihen vielä natin väliin
<Kilpuri> Niin lukisin jos saisin jonkun linkin jostain. En kyllä ole rakentamssa kotikoneesta serveriä, en ainakaan sillein että sitä todellisuudessa käytettäisiin mihinkään (jatkuvasti)
<mjr> (oletuksena)
<Kilpuri> niin onko se joku tietoturvaaukko jos sitä nat:ia ei ole? Vai koskeeko se vain windowseja.
<anger> Kilpuri: dyndns.org tai dy.fi koneelle
<anger> Ja adsl-boksi siltaavaksi
<anger> Ja nattaaminen tietoturvasyistä on vähän huono turva
<anger> Fiksuinta on kattoa että koneelta ei vastaile nettistä tuleviin pyyntöihin mikään ylimääräinen palvelu
<teprrr> kylhän natti monesti ajaa ihan hyvin "suojauksen", olettaen ettei purnukassa oo vuotoja muuten :P
<teprrr> ei toki oo mikään "tee näin ja kaikki on ruusuista"-ratkaisu tietystikään
<Kilpuri> varmasti EI ole, ei ainakaan minun tiedoillani ja taidoillani.
<anger> No "suojaus" tuo natti lähinnä onkin
<Echramath> Millä puliveivauksella sen läpi pääsee?
<anger> No just esim toi tietyn portin ohjaaminen määritellylle koneelle
<anger> Ja toki läppäriaikana kannattaa huomioida myös se, että tota nattia ei ole suojana ihan joka paikassa
<Echramath> Joo toki konetta kannattaa miettiä.
<Kilpuri> tota noin...minullakun on kokemuksia vain windowsista...mutta mitkä ovat ne jutut joilla tehdään niitä reikiä. (vai tehdäänkö ne reiät palomuuriin) jos asennetaan esim joku torrent-clientti...
<anger> Ihan varmana adsl-purkeissa myös vikoja jolla kokeneempi hakkeri päästää bitin koneelle asti
<teprrr> Myrtti, hjuu, ei ihan suoranaisesti tohon meikän usecaseen sovellu :P
<Echramath> Jos jokainen ulospäin auki oleva portti pitää käsin avata, voi suojata itseään omilta törppäyksiltään.
<teprrr> taino, tietty imap idleltä tulis mailit nopsaan näkyville, että siinä mielessä
<teprrr> Echramath, upnp:ssä on esim. joissain purkeissa ollut reikiä, niin on mahollisesti saanut portteja availtua
<teprrr> (muistaakseni näin siis)
<Kilpuri> eikös minulla ole joku reikä auki tämän mIRCinkin takia?
<teprrr> serverille toki juu
<teprrr> ts. jos mirkki vuotaa, niin joku voi sitä kautta saada moskaa tietty tehtyä
<teprrr> eikä siihen pahemmin (ainakaan yksinkertaisimmat) palomuurit auta
<Kilpuri> Niin joo...tarkoitin, että minulla on tässä koneessa toi f-securen tietoturva, mutta monen ohjelman kohdalla olen klikannut "älä huomauta tämän ohjelman kohdalla"
<Kilpuri> Koitan muuttaa tätä ajattelutapaa illein, että en puhu windowseista, mutta nythän puhuttiin yleisesti noista rei'istä
<teprrr> no siis, täydellisesti et voi suojautua, jos kone haluaa olla ulkomaailmaan yhteydessä. mutta niin, palomuureja on erilaisia, mutta monesti kai softalle avataan tietyt portit ja niitä seurataan
<teprrr> ja sallitaan vaan yhteydet, jotka on aloitettu koneelta ym.
<Kilpuri> aivan. Miten se seuraaminen tapahtuu parhaiten ubuntussa?
<Kilpuri> jos nyt leikitään, että jollain olisi vaikka se kotikone serverinä ja käyttäjiä olisi vaikka potkupallojengillinen...
<Kilpuri> Siis joku softahan sitä seuraa mutta mikä sen nimi on ubuntussa, eihän sitä kukaan lue riviriviltä sunnuntaisin.
<teprrr> empä osaa kyllä tuohon vastata, että millä työkalulla palomuurit kantsii tehdä. redhatissa on system-config-firewall, eiköhän ubuntun valikoista löydy joku firewall-tool kanssa
<Kilpuri> joo. olen taas ymmärtänyt jotain oikein.
<tale> Kilpuri: Firestarter on helppo ohjelma pistää palomuuri käyntiin.
<teprrr> mutta pääsääntönä yleensä homma pelaa niin, että kaikki portit sulkuun ja niitä avataan sitten tarpeen mukaan softille
<Kilpuri> Minulla on näissä asioissa enemmän intoa, kuin älyä. Toisaalta aikaa minulla on.
<tale> ADSL-modeemissa voi kanssa olla palomuuri. Siinä joutunee määrittämään ohjelmallisen palvelimen, tai port forwardingin, noi on eri nimellä sama asia eri valmistajien laitteissa.
<Kilpuri> Jos nyt kuitenkin aloitan jonkun jutun alusta "ihan oikeasti puhtaalta pöydällä" niin en viitsisi tehdä ihan kaikkea heti väärin.
<Kilpuri> Joo. minulla on kaapelimodeemi, mutta se on kai ihan sama asia, kuin adsl (tässä tapauksessa)
<Echramath> Saunaelisan kaapelimodeemi on tyhmä kone.
<Kilpuri> no minulla on welho (nykyinen DNA) minulla hajosi joku modeemi, niin antoivat tilalle Cisco EPC3825
<anger> Toisaalta, jos ei ole softaa kuuntelemassa nettiä niin tarviiko palomuuria?
<Kilpuri> ei noi purkit paljoa maksa. Siinä vaan pitäisi ymmärtää, että mitä siltä purkilta toivoo. (mikä jossain purkissa on huonompaa, kuin jossain toisessa)
<anger> Tai jos palomuuria tarvitaan blokkaamaan joku nettiä kuunteleva softa, niin kannattaisiko ensin miettiä miksi koneella on se softa asennettuna?
<Echramath> Niin, mutta jos ei luota itseensä...
<Echramath> Tosin jos on monta konetta kotona voi olla levyjaot helpompi laittaa silleen kuntoon
<Kilpuri> Niin siis omia virheitä varten pitää sitä palomuuria, niin joutuu itse avaamaan joka reiän käsin?
<tale> anger: Se softa voi olla sisäverkkoa varten, eikä haluta siihen päästävän Internetistä.
<anger> tale: Toki, mutta kuinka monella on oikeasti palomuuri ton takia?
<Echramath> Eiks aika monella ole nattiboksi sitä varten?
<Kilpuri> Häh? eikö se palomuuri (ja nat) ole just sen takia, että ulkopuolelta ei tulla sisälle? Onko sille jotain muutakin käyttöä vielä?
<Kilpuri> Noita tietoturva juttuja on tutkittu ja yleisesti todettu, että verkon sisäisiä hyökkäyksiä vastaan ei ole juurikaan varauduttu vaikka muuten asiat olisivatkin hyvin.
<anger> Ite en kyllä pahemmin palomuureja tai natteja harrasta
<anger> Natti on hidastaa vielä aika helvetisti yhteyksiä
<anger> Tai no, yhdellä koneella on palomuuri kun tulee devattua sillä intter nettiä, enkä halua päästää apachea vastailemaan ulkopuolelta tuleviin pyyntöihin
<Finnish> Millä sais helposti pätkästyä yle areenasta otettua videopätkää?
<Finnish> Avidemux pyörittää audiota liian nopealla tempolla ja Kdenlive ei pysy audio/video-synkassa mukana
<pesasa> Oletkos OpenShottia kokeillut? http://viikonvalo.fi/OpenShot/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oeVegx -> 2x27 OpenShot - Viikon VALO #79 | Viikon VALO
<Finnish> No hitsin hitsi kun mulla on kdenlive asennettu niin kait sen kanssa on onkelmia pakettien kanssa ja ei asennu openshot
<Tm_T> Kilpuri: natilla luodaan rajattu verkko, eli pidetään tavara sisällä, ei varsinaisesti pitämään tavara ulkona (:
<Tm_T> sisäverkko on kaunis asia oikein käytettynä, mutta ei se mikään palomuuri ole
<Echramath> Natin avulla voi esimerkiksi laittaa lähiverkkoonsa jakoon vaikka readonly-sambajaolla kaikenlaista multimediaa minkä tahansa siihen kytketyn laitteen käytettäväksi joutumatta maksaamaan 820 000 euroa.
<Finnish> Ongelma selvis, muutin sen ffwinillä avi-muotoon ja sit pätkin sen avidemuxissa
<Kilpuri> Tm_T: Kiitos selityksestä.
<gildean> anger: missä kohtaa natti hidastaa?
<gildean> eipä se tuo ees 1ms lisää viivettä vaikka osote muutetaankin
<gildean> toki sitten jos koittaa ylläpitää hirveetä määrää yhteyksiä jollain telewellillä, niin eihän siinä riitä muisti
<gildean> Tm_T: ja kyllä natti on nimenomaan tarkotettu myös pitämään tavara ulkona, jos ei kyseessä oo ns. fullcone nat (1:1 nat)
<gildean> yhteydet jää siihen nattaavaan laitteeseen ellei porttia/protokollaa oo määritetty edelleenohjattavaks
<Kilpuri> Miksi minun hiirenkursori on semmoinen epämääräinen neliö joka häviää aina välillä?
<Kilpuri> Tästä aiheesta on foorumilla paljonkin ja aiheen vierestä, mutta onko täällä ketään joka on asennellut jotain näytönohjaimen ajureita tai keksinyt jotain muuta?
<Kilpuri> Minulla ei ole hiiren valikossa mitään vaihtoehtoja kursoreille.
<Kilpuri> 12.4 ubuntu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-13
<VilleVicious> Päivitin Asuksen eee 901 ubuntu 12.04. mountasin ./ tottumuksesta sille pienemmälle (n. 4G) kovolle ja /home isomalle (n.16G), ja se pienempihän poksahti täyteen aikalailla heti kun asentelin perussoftiani. kannattaako tätä lähteä  jotenkin muuten ratkomaan vai vaan suosiolla asentaa uusiksi isomalle levylle?
<gildean> voihan sen rootikin periaatteessa pilkkoa pienempiin osiin, niin että vaan jotkut osat on tuolla pienemmällä levyllä, niinku esim /boot ja /usr tai /var tjsp.
<Myrtti> mjoo
<Myrtti> lähtisin ehkä purkamaan tilannetta sillä että baobabilla tms. katsoo mitkä siellä / vie eniten
<VilleVicious> levynkäytön analysointi sanoo et /usr vie 64% ja /var vie 29%
<tale> VilleVicious: Vähimmän vaivannäön tie on asentaa uusiksi sille isommalle levylle.
<tale> Pistää vaikka /home sitten sille pienemmälle.
<n1ko> mitähän varrissa on noin paljon
<VilleVicious> ok, pistetäänpä sit asennus uusiksi
<Tm_T> varrissa on esim aptin cache
<anger> Logit kanssa
<anger> No joo, tuskin tässä tapauksessa syynä tilanvientiin
<Tm_T> aptin cachet syö hyvinkin nopeasti ja paljon jos hakee verkosta isommalti paketteja
<villevicious> Asensin Ubuntu 12.04sta åuhtaalta pöydältä ja asennuksen aikaisen uudelleen kätynnistyksen kohdalla tulee teksti "error: file not found" ja pyytää "grub rescue". Mitä siihen voi syöttää
<Wnt> kysymysmerkillä tai help komennolla tulee varmaan tuetut komennot
<villevicious> ei tullut kummallakaan
<Kilpuri> sanokaapa nyt, että mikä on se hyvä näytönohjain joka toimii Ubuntussa?
<Kilpuri> Luin kyllä tuolta foorumilta tarinaa koneen kokoamisesta, mutta en oikein viisastunut.
<Kilpuri> Mikä olisi semmoinen "toiseksi paras / halvin" jonka hankkisitte, 2 näytön ajo riittäisi.
<tale> Kilpuri: NVidian näytönohjaimet toimii. Tai intelin, mutta niitä ei taida olla kortteina, vaan emolevyllä olevina piireinä.
<mjr> ati on ihan ogeli jos pysyy vähän noissa vanhemmissa sarjoissa mikä näyttäis olevan tässä relevanttia
<mjr> en kyl nyt muista missä se raja menee mitkä on hyvin avoimilla tuettuja vielä
<Echramath> Jännää, jos primary selectionissa urli ja chromiumissa klikkaa new tabia, se avaa sen urlin siihen.
<Echramath> Mut jos siellä on jotain muuta tulee tyhjä.
<Aku506> Onko mitään yksinkertaista tapaa selvittää, onko koneessa bluetooth?
<Echramath> Onkohan sille oma pcilaite?
<gildean> Aku506: bluetooth pitäis olla vakiona asennettu ja lähteä automaagisesta käyntiin, mut voi sen tarkistaakin
<gildean> joko lspci tai lsusb
<gildean> esim. lsusb | grep Bluetooth
<Kilpuri> Olisiko tommoinen ohjain mahdollisesti toimiva.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/21972/cxsvh/Asus-ENGTX560-Ti-DCII-TOP-2DI-1GD5-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX560-Ti
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mrMG8P -> Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 Ti 1 GB näytönohjain PCI-E väylään | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<teprrr> eiköhän tolla joo kuake pyörähä
<Kilpuri> Löysin toisen vaihtoehdon.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/26361/dctbb
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YIA8Zn -> Lenovo NVIDIA Quadro 600 näytönohjain | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<ath> Quadroja nyt ole mitään syytä ostaa.
<Kilpuri> jaa. miksi ei?
<teprrr> riippuu kai käyttötarkoituksesta
<teprrr> quadrot on työasemanäyttiksiä enemmältikin
<ath> On, ja tässä työasema = joku jännä systeemi mihin spesifisesti tarvii jotain omituisia ominaisuuksia.
<teprrr> joo, niissä on tuettuina kivempiä herkkuja joihinkin käyttötarkotuksiin
<teprrr> mut jos tarkoituksena on peruskäyttö/jotain pelua pyörittää, niin ei turhaan kantsi rahojaan moisiin hukata
<teprrr> jos tarvisit quadroja, niin tietäisit tarvitsevasi semmosta
<Echramath> Emmä ostais 2012 flektillistä.
<Kilpuri> No ajattelin tota CAD juttua enemmän, kuin jotain peliä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-14
<Aku506> Osaisiko kukaan auttaa? Bluetooth on päällä, mutta se ei löydä laitteita (=puhelin) Puhelin ei myöskään löydä tietokonetta.
<Myrtti> mikä versio Ubuntusta?
<Aku506> 12.04
<Aku506> (Vika voi toki olla myös puhelimessa, mutta ei ole muitakaan BT-laitteita)
<gildean> Aku506: laitoitko puhelimen löydettäväksi/ koneen löydettäväksi
<gildean> molemmat on oletuksena piilotettu vaikka bt on päällä
<Aku506> Laitoin
<tale> Aku506: Molemmissa pitää tehdä se laitteen etsintä ja pariksi määrääminen.
<Aku506> Kumpikaan ei löydä mitään laitteita, vaikka yrittää määrätä pariksi
<AirMan> tulipa taas todettua, mikä on keskeisin ero linuxissa ja windowsissa. windowsissa ongelmat ratkaistaan käynnistämällä kone uudelleen. linux puolestaan menee ihan sekaisin uudelleenkäynnistyksestä.
<AirMan> ensin oli näytöstä hävinnyt oikea resoluutio. uusi uudelleenkäynnistys ja nettiyhteys lakkasi toimimasta. ehdin jo dna:n aspaan soitella. sitten uudelleenkäynnistys, eikä edes modeemin huoltovalikkoon pääse enää. vielä yksi käynnistys ja nyt näyttäisi kaikki pelaavan.
<AirMan> eikä paneeliinkaan ilmestynyt viimeisellä käynnistyskerralla kuin viisi kelloa.
<AirMan> kun aiemmin niitä oli toista kymmentä.
<pesasa> Jatkona OpenShotille ja KMediaFactorylle: http://viikonvalo.fi/K3b
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fkxyw2 -> K3b | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-15
<Kilpuri> Huomenta
<Kilpuri> Sanokaapa, että mikä on sopiva SWAPin koko 12.04 Ubuntussa jos koneessa on 32G muistia ja 120G SSD-levy (mekaanisesti pyörivät levyt sitten erikseen vielä)
<czr> Kilpuri, ei tarvi swappia
<tale> Kilpuri: Peukalosääntö on swapin kooksi kaksi kertaa muistin määrä. Eli tuossa tapauksessa 32 Gt.
<tale> Eikun 64 Gt.
<czr> ellet oikeasti tieda et sul on isoa video/musa-editointia tulossa ja softa ei osaa kasitella muistia jarkevasti
<n1ko> tale: oli kymmenen vuotta sitten
<n1ko> ei todellakaan ole enää
<heikki> ei todellakaan 2xmuisti jos on noin paljon muistia
<heikki> jos olis joku giga muistia niin sitten olis syytä laittaa pari gigaa
<heikki> jos et tiedä miksi tarvitsisit kymmeniä gigoja swappia niin älä laita ollenkaan
<n1ko> kantsii katsoa esim red hatin suositusta, se on ihan fiksu
<n1ko> itse oon todennut, ettei oo tarvetta yli 4GB swapille ( ja sitähän voi lisätä jos törmää tilanteeseen että tarvii)
<n1ko> rh taisi sanoa että 16GB+ RAM:lla 8GB
<czr> rh-suositukset on geneeriseen serverikayttoon, kuten koko rhel.
<n1ko> Niin, oikeastihan mitään peukalosääntöä ei enää ole. Mutta tuo on huomattavasti fiksumpi lähtökohta kuin 10+ vuotta sitten päteneet jutut
<Kilpuri> Tota noin...minä luin just jostain osioinnista, että 5G on iso mutta siinä esimerkissä SWAPasivat muistin lepotilassa.
<Kilpuri> Mutta sekin oli vanhaa asiaa...
<Kilpuri> Saahan tota muuteltua myöhemminkin, mutta nyt voisin aloittaa alusta, kun kasasin koneen eilen.
<anger> swapille 5G vai?
<Kilpuri> Niin
<anger> Itellä näyttää olevan 8G muistia ja 1G swappia jota ei ole yhtään käytössä
<Kilpuri> nyt hukkasin jo sen sivun, mutta siinä oli just tota juttua, että 0,5-1G riittää, mutta kuvan kaappaus oli jostain erikoistilanteesta
<anger> Konkreettisin ongelmahan tossa swapissa on se, että mikäli muisti loppuu niin kone menee jumiin
<anger> Itelläkin siis toi swappi lähinnä sen takia, että siinä vaiheessa kun tonne alkaa oikeasti menemään kamaa, niin kannattaa harkita muistimäärän lisäämistä
<anger> toi 32G luulisi kyllä riittävän kohtalaisen hyvin
<anger> mut toisaalta kyllä mä ehkä itse laittaisin tottumuksesta vielä jonkun max 1G osion swapille...
<Kilpuri> No minun käytösäni ei voi loppua toi 32G, meinasin koota 16 gigalla, mutta ajattelin sitten, että onpahan 4 kpl samoja muisteja (4*8G)
<anger> en tiedä onko tolle mitään järkisyitä enää tolla muistimäärällä
<Kilpuri> Ei ille määrälle olekkaan mitään järkisyytä ainakaan minulla, mutta jostain luin, että se muisti on halpaa
<anger> No eipä tossa nyt isoa virhettä tule missään tapauksessa
<Kilpuri> tai johan sanoin, että maksoin 50 euroa "turhaan" mutta myöhemmin ei tarvitse arpoa minkään parejen kanssa
<anger> Teit sitten jonkun pikkasen swappiosion tai sitten jätät kokonaan tekemättä
<Kilpuri> ei se tuntunut tässä kon kurssissa
<Kilpuri> No tein eilen jonkun, oliko 2,5G vai 1,5G. (tätä kirjoitan windows koneella)
<anger> Noni, no jos et tartte tota muulle datalle niin olisko noi sitten ihan hyvät?
<Kilpuri> Jäin vaan miettimään, tota juttua.....Swappia ja sitten noita kiintolevyjä yleensä.
<czr> en laittais swappia ssd:lle tuossa tapauksessa
<czr> jos yleensa laitat niin laita kovolle. todennakoisyys sen kaytolle on niin olematon
<czr> ja sit jos sita kaytetaan niin luultavasti joku ohjelma on ryostaytyny kasista ja vuotaa muistia
<czr> ja mikaan swap-maara ei korjaa sita
<czr> ja sit sun ssd kuluu turhaan
<Kilpuri> Tein semmoisen liikkeen, että laitoin sen SSD levyn kiinni, asensin ihan "normalisti". Tämän jälkeen lisäsin vanhan mekaanisen levyn (160Gt) joka oli täynnä sälää ja paskaa, esim Windows Visva
<Kilpuri> Nyt kun olen nukkunut yön, niin tulin kyselemään näitä..
<anger> czr:n mainitsemassa muistivuotocasessa voi muuten olla myös hyväksi jos swappi on kovolla
<czr> sita yritin sanoa :-)
<anger> kuulee ruksutuksesta että nyt swappia käytetään ja ahkerasti :)
<Kilpuri> Meinaan, että jos nyt aloittaisin vielä alusta, niin menisiköhän ton kovon alustaminen jotenkin helposti
<czr> no. kyl sen huomaa muutenkin tuossa tilanteessa :-)
<anger> totta
<czr> itse oon jattany swapin pois. kernelin oom-killeri kuitenkin yleensa auttaa noissa tilanteissa jos on mitaan tehtavissa
<czr> ilman swappia se potkasee nopeammin paalle
<anger> define oom-killeri
<czr> oom-killer on kernelin automaattinen mekanismi joka tappaa prosessin joka kernelin mielesta yrittaa allokoida muistia liian paljon muistin-vahyys-tilanteissa
<czr> ei se aina arvaa ihan oikein. eli joskus kuolee sit sen mukana kaikkea muutakin :-)
<anger> onko toi nykyään defaulttina?
<czr> kasittaakseni kylla
<anger> joskus vuosia sitten oli vaan satunnaisesti ongelmia että sekä muisti että swappi kuluivat loppuun ja koneesta tuli niin hidas että piti ivo-bootilla hoitaa tilanne
<Kilpuri> [09:43] <czr> ilman swappia se potkasee nopeammin paalle  <--en tajunnut, mutta minulla meni 20s käynnistymiseen. Ei se voi olla paljoa nopeampi, kun bootinkin pitää ehtiä näyttää jotain pari sekuntia.
<anger> nyt toki konetehot on kasvaneet sen verran että tota ongelmaa ei senkään takia ilmene enää
<czr> en tarkoittanut et oom-killer vaikuttais boottiaikoihin
<Kilpuri> nii vaan swapin läpi käyminen?
<czr> vaan sita et jos ei ole swappia ja on tilanne missa joku prosessi vuotaa tajuttomasti muistia, niin oom-killer tappaa sen nopeammin pois jos ei ole swappia
<Kilpuri> just joo
<Kilpuri> mutta eikö se siinä tilanteessa ole ihan sama
<Kilpuri> silloin se vuoto on ollut tulva ja swap on ämpärillinen
<czr> kaikki elamassa on ihan sama. itse tykkaan et ongelmatilanteet menevat ohi nopeammin kuin hitaammin.
<Kilpuri> toki, mutta kai toi minunkin vertaukseni jotenkin osui?
<czr> juup
<czr> mut jos amparia joutuu kayttamaan niin se hidastaa merkittavasti sita hetkea ennenkuin oom-killer laukeaa
<czr> varsinkin jos swap on pyorivalla kiekolla
<czr> anger, http://serverfault.com/questions/105044/prevent-linuxs-oom-from-killing-apache-on-our-webserver
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7zbrpV -> apache2 - Prevent Linux's OOM from killing apache on our webserver - Server Fault
<czr> siel on killerin tunetuksesta pari sanaa
<anger> czr: kiitti, täytyy tutustua
<anger> oliskohan muuten toi oom kanssa syypäänä siihen, että firefox tuli parilla koneella miltei käyttökelvottomaksi jatkuvan kaatuilun takia...
<anger> tai voiko tota mekanismia syyttää siitä jos firefox kuluttaa järkyttävästi muistia...
<czr> kannattanee katsoa muistinkayttoa seuraavan kerran kun tapahtuu
<czr> ei
<czr> ei oom-killer aiheuta lisaa muistinkulutusta
<Kilpuri> windowsissakin se FF kaatuilee / kaatuili, mutta se oli joku Flach juttu uusimmalla päivityksellä
<anger> Joo, mä kyllästyin jo tohon ja vaihdoin chromeen
<czr> chrome on kyl ihan hyva :-)
<czr> ff:aa kaytan vain jos on pakko
<Kilpuri> Minä vasta tututustun tähän Ubuntuun, mutta windowsissa pidän paria eri selainta jatkuvasti auki.
<czr> ff:aa tarvin ainoastaan owan kayttoon
<Kilpuri> Kolmea jos olen tarkka.
<czr> eli duunissa ja kerran kolmessa kuussa
<czr> tosin talla kertaa unohdin, nyt on menny vanhaksi passu konsernin mailipalvelimelle :-).
<czr> kun ei siita tule mailia eika mitaan kun AD passu on vanhenemassa. bleh.
<Kilpuri> FF on jotain peliä varten, Chrome duuneja ja "oikeita asioita varten, vaimo saa lukea lehtiä IEllä
<czr> no, IE kannattaa unohtaa ubuntulla
<czr> tai sit viritat jonku virtuaalikoneen mihin laitat xp:n ja ie:n
<czr> ja sit kaytat sita rdesktopilla yms
<czr> tai miten haluatkaan
<czr> vaatii toki xp-lisenssin moinen
<Kilpuri> Mutta en nyt tullut tänne kertomaan windowsista ja tämäkin asia tulee muuttumaan, kun saan ton Ubuntun toimimaan.
<czr> jee
<Kilpuri> sitten vaimo saa tämän "nykyisen" kannettavan ja saa käyttää vaikka jatkossakin sitä IEtä
<Kilpuri> sanokaapa, että miten olette hoitaneet noi toimisto-ohjelmat ubuntussa. Onhan tossa tota Libreoffisea ja varmaankin se on ihan hyvä. Itselläni oli aikaisemmin toi openoffice.
<paww> about sama asia
<Kilpuri> Niin siis ei ole mitään syytä ladata openofficea?
<czr> ei kai niilla ole liiemmin merkitysta. libreofficea kai kehitetaan vahan aktiivisemmin, tosin en tieda aiheesta juurikaan
<czr> argh. vihaan strict-aliasta. /me kiroilee hiljaa
<anger> Ei kai noi open/libreofficet tällä hetkellä juurikaan eroa toisistaan
<anger> muuta kuin että libre on nyt in ja open on out
<anger> ja aika hyvinhän ainakin office 2007 tuntuu toimivan linuxissakin
<czr> mita sellaisen ajaminen laillisesti maksaa?
<czr> vai saako EULAn mukaan edes ajaa windowsin ulkopuolella?
<czr> (ihan aidosta mielenkiinnosta kysyn)
<anger> ei tietoa, ite oon kokeillut vaan trial-versiota
 * czr nods
<anger> joka tosiaan toimii suoraan winessä
<anger> outlook oli ainoa mikä ei toiminut
<anger> tai no, word, excel ja powerpoint oli ainoat mitkä testasin
<anger> outlookin lisäksi siis
<czr> se on varmaan naimisissa MAPIn kanssa joka puolestaan on plattiksen puolella niin winessa ei valttis ole loppuun asti sita tehty
<anger> joo, ja toi nyt ei ole suuri menetys :)
<anger> ainoa tietysti on että duunikalenterin ylläpito muiden softien kautta on aika todellakin aika säätöä
<czr> firefox ja owa. chromessa toimis kyl mut owa ei tunnista sita niin ei tarjoa kuin "simple UI":ta
<czr> se on niin kehittynyt ja hieno se owa et.. :-)
<Kilpuri> [10:10] <czr> mita sellaisen ajaminen laillisesti maksaa?  <---mitä se windowsin offisepaketti nyt sitten maksaa jotain 80-120 euron väliltä, sitä en tiedä missä sitä aa käyttää EULAn mukaan.
<Newa> olen saanut kyllä toimimaan thunderbird + lightning + exchange calendar and tasks providerilla myös kalenterin
<anger> czr: kylhän toi owa ihan hyvin toimii chromellakin
<czr> Kilpuri, eli about sama hinta edelleen
<czr> anger, ei mulla tarjoa kuin sen simplex-ui:n
<czr> sen kautta ei naa kuin oman kalenterin
<anger> sulla käytössä joku vanha versio?
<Kilpuri> No just tuli vastaan jossain, mutta en pannut mieleeni sitä kunnolla.
<czr> anger, owasta? voi olla
<czr> (c) 2010. ei se enempaa tuos kerro sign-in sivulla
<Kilpuri> Kun kokosin tämän koneen, niin katsoin vähän noita pakettikoneita ja mitä ne ovat syöneet. Väkisin jossain mainoksessa oli juttua siitä windows ohjelmien päivittämisestä kokeiluversion jälkeen
<anger> Eiku onhan mullakin vain light-versio näköjään
<czr> kokeile ff:lla, tarjoo full UI:n
<czr> ostin pitkasta aikaa valmiiksi kasatun koneen duuniin.
<czr> tosin se oli sellainen barebones mitka nyt yleensakin on paketteja. ei kayttista onneksi
<czr> muuten kasattu kasin kaikki mita on meilla oikeassa kaytossa (lapparit nyt ymmarrettavina poikkeuksina)
<czr> ei sen takia et ois halunnu varsinaisesti, mut eipa loytyny mitaan just sellaista mita etsi valmiina
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/10222/dghsg/Asus-MAXIMUS-V-GENE-Intel-Z77-LGA1155-MicroATX-emolevy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/m4EdYl -> Asus MAXIMUS V GENE Intel Z77 LGA1155 MicroATX-emolevy | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<czr> asusta ja intelia ollaan kans kaytetty. tosin yritetaan loytaa halvin mahdollinen levy aina milla parjaa :-)
<czr> "halvin mahdollinen" on muutenkin meidan sisainen mantra. kaikessa. valitettavasti.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/6378/dhkdk/Asus-GT640-2GD3-GeForce-GT640-2048-MB-DDR3-PCI-Express-x16
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OenPN2 -> Asus GT640-2GD3 GeForce GT640 2048 MB DDR3 PCI Express x16 -näytönohjain | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> Tommoiset hankin mihin tossa on linkit
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/26572/cvrdd/Intel-Core-i7-2600K-3-4-GHz-LGA1155-suoritin-boxed
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vaitzr -> Intel Core i7 2600K 3.4 GHz LGA1155 -suoritin, boxed | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<czr> pliis, ela pastaa linkkeja niin paljon
<Kilpuri> SAA OTTAA KANTAA, ETTÄ MIKÄ MENI PERSEELLEEN.
<Kilpuri> joo en kopioi enempää.
<czr> ja turha huutaminen on kans epasuotavaa :-)
<czr> meniko joku huonosti sit?
<Kilpuri> ei vissiin, mutta tämä oli eka kerta, kun kokosin koneen.
<czr> mahtuuko tuollaisella flektilla oleva nayttis vierekkain toisen vastaavan kans?
<czr> vai ymmarsinko oikein et ostit nayttiksia kaksi?
<Kilpuri> Muuten olen vaan ihmetellyt vieressä, kun joku on noita rämplännyt
<Kilpuri> Yhden näyttiksen minä ostin ja mahtuu tohon toinenkin (kai)
<czr> ei kai noissa erityisesti ihmeellista ole muuta kuin et kattoo et muistit varmasti toimii siina kokoonpanossa mita on suunnitellu just siina emossa ja et kanta vastaa CPU:n kantaa ja et powerissa riittaa potku :-)
<czr> ja toki kaytettavan tilan mukaan mahdollisimman jarkeva johdotus sit ku paasee niin pitkalle
<Kilpuri> Joo ajattelin lähinnä tota näyttistä, että kyllä se sitten toivottavasti toimii Ubuntussa
<czr> toiminee suljetuilla ajureilla jos ei avoimilla toimi
<Kilpuri> czr: joo kokosin ton ATX koteloon, mutta kyllä noi osat on mituoitettu pikku-ATX mukaan.
<czr> tuollaista nayttista en uskaltais laittaa pieneen koteloon, vaikea saada ilma liikkumaan hyvin sellaisessa
<czr> itse siis. varmaan joku muu uskaltais :-)
<Kilpuri> kävi mielessä toikin ilmankierto
<czr> itse oon suosinu passiivisia lahes aina mut eipa itsella erityiset 3d-tarpeet ole
<czr> loytyy kaksi digitaalista lahtoa ja on nvidia niin riittaa mulle
<czr> mut, jospa sita jatkais kotkailua
<czr> onnea matkaan Kilpuri :-)
<Kilpuri> No ei minullakaan ole mitään tarpeita, mutta päätin tuhlata rahaa kuitenkin sen verran, että heti ei olla menossa ostamaan uutta näyttistä
<czr> oisit vaan antanu mulle :-)
<czr> vastineeksi oisin voinu heittaa jonkun mun vanhosta raadoista
<Kilpuri> Niin.
<Kilpuri> Ajatus oli kuitenkin koota ihan oikea tietokone. Eipä minulla ollut osia varastossa juurikaan.
<Kilpuri> Vaikka noita osia olisikin ollut, niin niiden raatojen kanssa olisi sitten saanut ihmetellä ja ei siitäkään mitään tule, että vaihtaa huonon vielä huonompaan.
<anger> vähän offtopic, mutta onko teillä senverran vähemmän aikaa lukiosta tms. että muistatte kulmien laskusääntöjä? :)
<Kilpuri> No olisin ehkä harjoitellut näitä Ubuntu juttuja jos olisi ollut semmoinen välttävä kone
<Kilpuri> Kerro vaan mitä haluat tietää niistä kulmista. Minullakin on aikaa noista kouluista, mutta ei siitä ole pitkä aika, kun tarkistin jotain
<anger> jos sin alpha = <tiedossa oleva arvo> niin miten calcissa sai ton kulman arvon selville?
<anger> huom! teen tätä kcalcilla joten ei ole täysin offtopiccia!
<anger> oliko se sinin käänteisluku?
<Kilpuri> En nyt kyllä vastaa tohon mitään. ei ole ihan selkäytimessä
<Kilpuri> (Pitäisi olla)
<anger> mielenkiintoista myös, kcalc antaa sin 22,5 = 0,382... kun taas libreoffice =sin(22,5) = -0,487...
<anger> osaankohan mä laskea oikein edes noin päin :)
<zacura> libreoffice laskee radiaaneissa ehkä
<Kilpuri> joo noin voi olla.
<anger> joo, tota mä veikkaan kanssa
<anger> kcalcin arvolla saa oikean kuuloisen tuloksen
<anger> vielä kun osaisi tosiaan laskea ton toiseenkin suuntaan...
<zacura> arcsin(arvo)
<anger> no toi olikin hyvä hakulause googleen
<anger> controllinappi pohjaan niin tulee uusia nappeja kcalciin
<anger> Eiku ctrl-2
<anger> Pihakatosta siis väsään ja siihen päälle aumakattoa
<anger> pulpettikatossa olisi toki ollut puolensa...
<zacura> vähemmän trigonometriaa :P
<anger> sitäkin
<jza_> matlabissa on ainakin sind() asteilla laskemiseen
<tale> Ehkä arkkitehtikouluissa on jätetty trigonometria pois, ja sen takia rakennetaan tasakattoja.
<czr> anger, sin voi ottaa sisaan myos radiaanissa
<czr> ei asteissa
<czr> yleensa radiaanit kaytossa "ohjelmointipuolella", miten sen haluaakaan sit kasittaa
<czr> kulma / (2*Pi) -> radiaaneissa
<czr> oops
<czr> kulma / (360*2*Pi) -> radiaaneissa
<czr> eiku ah
<czr> antaa olla :-)
 * czr hakee takkinsa
<czr> kulma / (360 / (2 * pi)) -> radiaaneissa :--)
<Kilpuri> [11:30] <tale> Ehkä arkkitehtikouluissa on jätetty trigonometria pois, ja sen takia rakennetaan tasakattoja.  <---joo. Rakennesuunnittelijoille taas riittää 30, 60 ja 90 asteinen kolmio, se on todettu kestävimmäksi ja laskettu muutenkin valmiiksi.
<czr> 45 varmaan aiheuttaa jo sydamentykytysta sit ;-)
<Kilpuri> tossa 30, 60, 90 hypetonuusa on tasan 2 kertaa toi toinen kateetti.
<czr> ei kyl 90:ssa
<tale> Toisaalta kolmio, jonka sivujen suhde on 3:4:5 on suorakulmainen. Tolla pärjää pitkälle jos suoraa kulmaa tarvii.
<Kilpuri> ja sillä saa käteviä kattoja "tuplamalla" (siis kääntämällä peilikuvaksi toinen samanlainen)
<Kilpuri> Ne rakenteet sitten siellä kattotuoleissa tulee noilla samoilla kulmilla.
<Kilpuri> Tale: noinhan se suorakulma tehdään jos todellakin tarvitaan se 5m
<Kilpuri> Muuten etsitään jostain joku tehtaanlevy
<Kilpuri> (laaserilla se tehdään, mutta pitäähän toi osata)
<pesasa> 2*Pi * (kulma/360)
<pesasa> Ja sitten oltiin yhden PageUpin verran backlogissa. :-)
<czr> pesasa, parasta on kyl kommentoida aina kronologisessa jarjestyksessa. et sit itsekin huomaa pikkuhiljaa et "jaa, no niin.." :-)
<Kilpuri> Miksi minä en saa Compiz kuutiota toimimaan?
<czr_> Kilpuri, se toimii vain 3D-telkkareissa
 * czr_ kikattaa taustalla hiljaisesti
<Kilpuri> jaa. no se siitä sitten...siis mitenkä? Onko minun näyttöni jotenkin perseestä? Mitä jos kytken ton just hankkimaani telkkariin / näyttöön?
<Echramath> Ei kyllä se oikeati on näytönohjaimesta ja sen ajureista kiinni.
<Echramath> Älä kysy lisää, kuulun yhteiskunnan huono-osaisiin ja mulla on P4/FX5200 nin en ole katsonut moisia tarpeellisiksi...
<Kilpuri> jaa.
<pesasa> FX5200. Viimeisiä passiivijäähdytteisiä näytönohjaimia?
<Echramath> Heatpipetko niissä nykyään on?
<pesasa> En tiedä, mitä, mutta propellit ainakin.
<Echramath> No ei kaikissa.
<pesasa> Ok. Ei varmaan kaikissa.
<Echramath> Siis ei kai tuossa ole mitään periaatteellista tapahtunut sen jälkeen? Kovemmissa pelihirmuissa on ropellit ja vähän löysemmät pärjää passiivisesti?
<Echramath> (ja tietysti varmaan joku hintakysymys)
<gildean> Echramath: ei, nykyään isoimmissa on vaan vähän isommat ropellit
<Echramath> Elkää koijatko, näin silentmalleja kaupassa.
<gildean> Kilpuri: compiz cube unityn kanssa menee aika usein rikki, ootko ihan varma että haluut sen?
<Kilpuri> en ehkä sitten haluakkan.
<Kilpuri> Jo haluaisin, niin mikä on sen asetuksen nimi mikä tekee sen kuution? vai pitääkö tonne päätteelle naputella paljonkin asioita? (naputtelisin kyllä jos löytäisin jostain jonkun fiksun linkin aiheeseen)
<gildean> Kilpuri: ccsm:llä pitää valita oikeet pluginit käsin ja tehä ne valinnat tietyssä järjestyksessä
<gildean> Echramath: nii, tarkotin että ei oo tapahtunu mitään muutosta, muuta kun että isommat kortit on isompia
<gildean> Kilpuri: googlella löytyy useita ohjeita jos etit compiz cube 12.04, suurin osa näyttäis menevän samalla lailla
<Echramath> No niin, mutta sehän on hyvä vain.
<gildean> Kilpuri: mut en lähe veikkailemaan että mikä niistä toimii varmimmin
<Kilpuri> gildean: kiitos. Olen minä jotain katsonutkin netistä ja mielestäni lataillutkin jotain.
<gildean> Kilpuri: jeps, varmaan juurikin tuon ccsm:n (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<re-G> mikäs on kätevin tapa ubuntussa säätää useemman yhteyden prioriteetteja, eli metrics
<re-G> vissiin ihan ifconfigilla
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-09
<Hejkki> moikka. onks kukaan väsäillyt uShare:n kanssa (upnp/dlna share)
<Hejkki> en saa sitä pelittään muuta ku tyhjällä jaolla, tyhjällä kansiolla
<Hejkki> segfaulttaa vaan
<tale> Hejkki: Oletko tehnyt nämä jutut: http://all-tech-thoughts.blogspot.fi/2010/01/beginners-guide-to-ushare-using-ubuntu.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ti7rJl -> Tech Thoughts: A Beginners Guide To Ushare (Using Ubuntu)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-13
<arsson> morjens! sellanen kysymys tänään, että kun unity-tweak-toolista valikoi hotcornersin kohdalta spread all windows niin efekti kyllä tulee käyttöön, mutta kun koneen käynnistää uudelleen ei kyseinen asetus ole enää voimassa?
<Echramat1> Kuulostaa bugilta?
<arsson> siltä se tuntuukin
<arsson> asetus on siis vielä valittu, mutta ei enää toimi vaan joutuu uudestaan säätää sen
<Echramat1> Onko se vielä ainoa asetus mikä ei säily?
<arsson> on
<arsson> kokeilin äsken gksu unity-tweak-tool ja sielläpä kyseinen asetus oli disable, joten täytyypä kokeilla uudestaan startata josko olis vaikutus.
<arsson> gksu unity-tweak-tool auttoi ja nyt toimii heti kun käynnistyy.
<arsson> vaan ongelma jäi, kun  kokoruutuikkunoilla asetus ei toimi kunnes taas uudestaan säätää?
<arsson> i'm confuse
<Echramat1> Ootteko kokeilleet rsyncin bwlimittiä?
<Echramat1> Toimiiko se myös saman koneen sisällä?
<Echramath> Tarkoitus olisi luonnollisesti ettei kone olisi ajon aikana aivan juustossa.
<Sysi> eikö sen kokeile aika helposti
<ninnnu> https://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2008-March/020540.html "Yes, it does"
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-14
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Fake_Dawn
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aYtH39 -> 3x29 Fake Dawn - Viikon VALO #133 | Viikon VALO
<pekha> Ehtoota
<pekha> Onkos kukaan törmänny sellaseen ongelmaan että on kannettava joka on wlanilla yhdistetty nettiin ja pöytäkone joku on piuhalla niin koneista toinen jotenkin "omii" netin kokonaan itselleen
<pekha> Modeemin asetuksista siis on kyse
<jjo> olisko niin, että liittymään kuuluu vain yksi ip ja sit modeemi ei nattaa vaan toimii sillattuna?
<Echramath> Meinaatko, että se ei toimi ollenkaan vai viekö se kaiken kaistan?
<Echramath> Tyypillisessä kotimodeemissa se jako wlaniin ja piuha-laniin ei näy verkkotasolla (tcp/ip) mitenkään.
<pekha> Siis mulla oli tää sama ongelma muutama vuosi sitten, jotain boxin asetuksia jouduin korjaan mutten muista mitä, nyt sitten on modeemi vaihtunu
<Echramath> (eiku mikä kerros se on)
<pekha> No muija meni tänään läppärillä nettiin sitten tulin itte kotio ja pistin pöytäkoneen päälle ...en saanu mitään sivua auki
<pekha> Yksitellen toimii hienosti
<Echramath> Lie varmaan niin sitten, että modeemi vain siltaa.
<Echramath> Joudut tutustumaan sne ohjekirjaan.
<pekha> Tarttisko pistää reititys tilaan?
<jjo> tarttis varmaan jos ei ole jo
<Echramath> Sen huomaa jo siitä että komentaa koneella ipconfig
<Echramath> ...ifconfig siis linuxissa.
<Echramath> Jos saa 10.jotain, 172.[16-31].jotain tai 192.168.jotain ip-osoitteekseen, natti toimii.
<Echramath> Nuo on siis ne kolme privaatti-ip-avaruutta mitkä on varattu kotiverkkoihin, firmojen sisäiseen käyttöön jne.
<pekha> Joo tarttee testailla, se Linux on siinä läppäris
<pekha> Nyt oon itte tää pöytäkoneella
<jjo> windowsissa vastaava komento lienee ipconfig
<jjo> jaa niin, sehän oli kerrottukin tuolla jo
<pekha> Eiku jaa katos yhden kirjaimen ero
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-07
<tale> Onko nyt 12.04:ssä päivityksissä joku virhe? Kone pyytää käynnistämään uudelleen päivitysten tekemiseksi loppuun ja tämä tulee uudestaan joka käynnistyksen jälkeen.
<tale> Ja ilmeisesti nautilus kaatuu ja ilmoittaa virheestä.
<Mirv> viikonloppuna kävin yhden 12.04:ää luona ja asensin päivitykset samalla kun vaihdoin näytönohjaimen koneeseen, en kyllä huomannut tuollaista
<Mirv> tale: sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<tale> Mirv: Joo, lähden käymään koneen luona kohtapuoleen.
<Mirv> toinenkin 12.04 LTS -kone tsekattu, ei mitään havaittuja ongelmia
<tale> Ei siinä koneessa mitään vikaa ollut. Epäilen ettei sitä vaan oltu sammutettu ja käynnistetty vaikka se päivitys ilmoitti semmoinen pitää tehdä.
<tale> En mitään vikaa löytänyt ja kaikki päivitykset oli onnistuneesti asentuneet.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-08
<thonza_> Saisinko ohjelman jolla kopioidaan tes5s dvd:llä olevien si tiedostojen sisältö?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-09
<sippis> win 21
<Mikaela> Miksiköhän nm-applet ei salli minun muokata verkkoyhteyksiä, mutta jos suoritan "nm-connection-editor" suoraan minä saan tehdä verkkoyhteyksille mitä haluan? Lubuntu 14.04.
<Mirv> Mikaela: oiskohan jokin Lubuntusta puuttuva polkit-integraatio tms?
<Mikaela> Ei aavistustakaan.
<Mirv> tai se tapa jolla nm-applet käynnistetään, käynnistätkö sen itse?
<Mikaela> gnome-session-properties listaa nm-applet:in.
<Mirv> se varmaan dbusitse kysele esim. lupia muuttaa verkkoyhteyksiä (jotka yleensä tallennetaan järjestelmänlaajuisesti)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-11
<ninnnu> Onko kukaan muu huomannu että olis tapahtunut regressiota 14.04:n mokkulatuen kanssa?
<ninnnu> Kaikki tuntus olevan muuten ehjää mutta NetworkManager ei osaa
<ninnnu> jaha, ModemManager ei löydä
<Mikaela> Meillä on WLAN-mokkula ja se toimii luultavasti vain WLANin takia. Elisan NAT tosin on välissä.
<ninnnu> emmä mitää sellasia. Ihan vain 3G-modeemi
<ighea_> ne on vähän semmosia
<gumrak> vähän painajaismaisia
<tale_> usb-modeswitch versio 2 pitäisi olla parempi tukemaan kaikkia mokkuloita. Ainakin Huawein mallit luvataan toimii kaikki, eikä enää tarvi joka mallille erikseen datassa tietoja.
<tale> Viimeksi sain pulmamokkulan toimimaan kun asensin 12.04:ään Debianin testing-jakelusta usb-modeswitchin.
<tale> Ehkä 14.04:ssä on jotain sotkeentunut kun modeswitchistä on otettu uusi versio? Ennenkin mokkulatuki on ollut häilyvää uudessa Ubuntussa.
<ninnnu> tai sitten tuore läppäri vain perseilee kun google ei kauheesti löytäny regressiohuutelua
<ninnnu> pitää katella
<ighea_> itselläni sekoili oma sisäinen mokkula ja se vaan ilmesty takaisin mystisesti kun poistelin ja latailin siihen liittyviä moduuleja ;E
<ighea_> noh, käytän sen sijaan muita yhteyslaitteita jos on vaan mahdollisuus
<ighea_> esim Jolla kiinni johdossa on aika eepsistä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-13
<Kurko> kaveri oli kopioinu kännykästä kuvia koneelle. jossain vaihees oli menny jotai pieleen kun kaikki tiedostot oli tyhjiä (hexa editorilla katottuna pelkkää FF). Tiedostojen koot ja nimet kuitenkin oikein.. Tietäskö kukaan mitäh täs on oikee mahtanu tapahtua?
<Echramath> Kurko: Ei riipinyt sitä liian aikaisin irti?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-06
<Mirv> Tm_T: se gallery-app-korjaus meni sisään, ja tein suomennokset nyt eli luultavasti seuraavassa OTA-päivityksessä galleria toimii nätimmin suomeksikin
<Tm_T> Mirv: loistavaa
<tathhu> Oivoi
<tathhu> Saispa ton jollan myytyä silleen kivasti et vois sen beequun uskaltaa tilata niinku oikeesti. D:
<Mirv> näin kesäaikaan Bq >> Jolla, Jollan näyttö on niin kovin himmeä kesäsäässä
<tathhu> Jep
<tathhu> Mut jos on tohkbd ni ei edes tarvitse katsoa mitä kirjottaa :o
<tathhu> Eiku.
<Mikaela> kaikki muut valittavat Jollan näytöstä, mutta minulla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia kesälläkään
<ninnnu> tohkbd:n parhaus on että se on ollu ny pari viikkoa ja siinä on vieläkin uuden atk:n haju :)
<ninnnu> (+ ne magneetit)
<tathhu> :3
<tathhu> Mulla on senkin kaa vähän ongelmia :D PCB'ssä jotain vikaa t Dirk ja i2c ei toimi toisella puolella \o/
<Mikaela> minua arveluttaa siinä vähän se 4G-tuen puute ja en nyt muista oliko siinä NFCtä mutta varmasti olen kysynyt miljoonasti sitäkin, Jollalla käytännössä ei ole.
<tathhu> Meizusta löytyy 4G
<Mikaela> ai, minusta joku puhui jossakin ettei niissä yhdessäkään ole, mutta ymmärsin kai väärin
<tathhu> Ellen nyt ihan väärin muista
<ninnnu> onneks ei oo 4g-liittymää ja multisim-vamman puolesta ei ole tulossakaan niin ei tarvi miettiä
<tathhu> Onhan se aika turha
<tathhu> Sellainen "ihan kiva"-ominaisuus kyl
<Mikaela> 4G-liittymä on ollut Jollasta asti, joka oli ensimmäinen sitä tukenut puhelin ja en varmaankaan jatkossakaan hanki sitä tukematonta puhelinta (poikkeuksena oli se vara-Lumia, mutta pääsin eroon siitä)
<tathhu> Kai se on pakko yolotella ja pistää se bq uudestaan tilaukseen sitku saan sen refundin. :D #köyhäjutut
<ninnnu> jokohan mun bq olis postissa
<tathhu> Ei
<ninnnu> hö
<Mikaela> ei kukaan täällä osasisi suositella (Linuxilla vasmasti) toimivaa kuulokemicrofonia? Minulla on jokin Microsoft Livechat, joka tarvitsee äänenvoimakkuuden vahvistusta toimiakseen ja se toimii vain Windowsilla, Linuxilla taas tulee pelkkää häiriöä. Tuossa on erikseen johdot kuulokkeille ja microfonille, mutta USB olisi kai järkevin.
<tathhu> Itellä toiminut siberiat ilman ongelmia
<tathhu> En tiiä toimisko jos ois usb-versio :D
<Mikaela> USB siksi, että minusta nuo vanhat erilliset portit ovat katoamassa
<ninnnu> Mä oon ostanu aika huolettomasti USB-headsettejä
<tathhu> Emmä kyl tiiä, usbit ois kätevämmät
<tathhu> "ostin nää ku ei usb toimi kuitenkaa linuxissa" t veli
<tathhu> "jaa"
<ninnnu> usb-tuote on pirun kätevä
<ninnnu> ihan vain kun voi sitten pavucontrolilla klikkailla softia eri laitteille
<tathhu> Mm
<tathhu> En kyl tajuu kuka noi siberiat on oikee suunnitellu :D kaapeli on liian lyhyt ja jatko joku 9000 metriä gg
<tathhu> Ei hjuva
<Mikaela> pitää kai katsoa ja googlettaa
<tathhu> http://imgur.com/tWOonnK
<tathhu> noniiin
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-07
<Shadows386> Osaisikohan joku auttaa kun kvm:n kanssa on pahoja levynopeus ongelmia
<Shadows386> virtuaalikoneen levynkayttonopeus on jotain todella hidasta
<ansa> Virtio-ajurit vois olla sellainen taikasana, ne ainakin pitäis olla käytössä että voi jotain suorituskykyä odottaa
<Shadows386> Joo, pitaa kattoa saako asennettua
<Shadows386> sekin auttaa etta remmina toimii punavalkoisena
<Iltsu> joo ja se image -tyyppi kanssa muistaakseni vaikutti
<ansa> joo, totta, kaikki nuo sparse-tyyppiset mitkä ei vie koko levyä hostilta ovat enemmän tai vähemmän hitaita
<Shadows386> mjaa
<Shadows386> saiskohan sen muutettua jotenkin jalkikateen
<ansa> riippuu toki että mitä levyä hostilla on, ssd:n kanssa ei varmaan oo niin paljon väliä että onko yhteneväistä tilaa
<Shadows386> joku 2 levyn raid
<Shadows386> raid1 vissiin
<Iltsu> mulla toimii kyl virtuaalit tarpeeks nopeesti iha imageilta
<Iltsu> Windowsin kans oli joskus ongelmaa, mut linuxit pelaa hyvi
<Shadows386> en tiia onks toi osaks raid ongelma
<tathhu> Äh, tuleeko noissa .x-HW-stackeissa uudemmat ajurit jos löytyy sen aikasen version repoista?
 * tathhu ei osaa suomea
<MawKKe> Iltaa vaan kaikille
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-08
<tuuletin> jätkät nyt tulee typerä kysymys
<tuuletin> nc -z -w5 <host> <port>; echo $?
<tuuletin> mitä tuo echo tekee (tulostaa arvon, miksi se toimii noin?) ja miten saan vietyä sen ykkösen tai nollan muuttujaan bash -skriptillä
<tuuletin> tunnen itseni vitun typeräksi
<tuuletin> arvo=$(nc -z 127.0.0.1 $portti) let "portti++"
<tuuletin> ei toimi noin
<tuuletin> tahdon siis porttiskannata localhostia tietystä rangesta ylöspäin ja löytää aina seuraavan vapaan portin
<ninnnu> echo $? palauttaa edellisen komennon palautusarvon
<ninnnu> joka yleensä on 0 jos homma on ok ja jotain muuta jos jokin on rikki
<tuuletin> miten vien tuon $? omaksi muuttujaksi
<ninnnu> no se olis tossa toi arvo
<tuuletin> hmm
<tuuletin> jostain syystä kun seuraavalla rivillä yritän tehdä if lauseketta $? ympärille niin se menee rikki
<tuuletin> onko ite if lauseke sit rikki?
<ninnnu> no bashin if toimii vähän eri tavalla
<ninnnu> kato googlesta vinkkejä
<tuuletin> arvaa oonko googlettanu monta tuntia ennenku tulin tänne :D
<tuuletin>  if [ $? -eq "1" ]; then
<tuuletin> break
<tuuletin> on atm if -lausekkeena
<ansa>         if [ "$?" = "0" ] ; then
<tuuletin> nc -z 127.0.0.1 $portti; echo $? -rivi kyllä tulostaa ykköset ja nollat oikein, mutta se ei koskaan breikkaa
<ansa> näkyy olevan esim. joissain /etc/init.d/:n alla olevissa skriptoissa
<tuuletin> jos laitan nollan se osaa breikata mut ykkösellä ei
<tuuletin> onko mitään ideaa?
<tuuletin> http://pastebin.com/H6RxGjkh
<tuuletin> tossa on koko paska niin helpompi tutkia
<tuuletin> ja olis tärkeää saada se breikkaan ykköseen koska mä haluan tietää mitä on auki, en mitä on kiinni
<MawKKe> $?:n arvon tarkastelu tulis olla heti sen suoritetun komennon jälkeen, koska jo toi echo muuttaa $?:n arvon
<tuuletin> onko suoraa korjausehdotusta
<tuuletin> ideat alkaa olla loppu
<MawKKe> http://pastebin.com/teyccbp0
<tuuletin> toi sun korjaus antaa ainaki mulla pelkkää tyhjää ja menee läpi arvosta riippumatta
<MawKKe> tietty juu, jos sitä mitään porttinumeroo ei missään kohtaa printata/echota :)
<MawKKe> ..mitä ei ollut alkuperäisessäkään
<tuuletin> jos echottaa $? niin tulee nollaa portista riippumatta
<tuuletin> siis
<tuuletin> alkup nc -z 127.0.0.1 $portti; echo $?
<MawKKe> lisää 'echo $portti' whilen-lohkon jälkeen?
<tuuletin> siis tuo sun korjaus menee läpi jokasella portilla riippumatta vastaako se vai ei
<tuuletin> if [ "$?" = "1" ]; then         echo $?
<tuuletin> tulostaa aina "0" ja läpi
<pesasa> Siis, eikös tuo olisi helppo korjata vaan korvaamalla tuo 'echo $?' vaikka sijoituksella 'loytyi=$?' ja sen jälkeen käyttämällä lopussa skriptiä tuota $loytyi -muuttujaa sen $?:n sijasta?
<mjr> [ on komento joka palauttaa oman arvonsa
<pesasa> Silloin se paluuarvo on otettu talteen saman tien sen suoritetun komennon jälkeen, eikä ole vaaraa, että myöhemmässä kohdassa käytettäisiin jonkin muun komennon paluuarvoa.
<pesasa> mjr: Just.
<tuuletin> ton sijoituksen jälkeen tää ei palauta enää mitää
<tuuletin> kyl menee vaikeeksi
<tuuletin> :D
<mjr> mut et joo, otetaan se arvo talteen
<pesasa> Siis jotain tommosta: http://pastebin.com/PJsDLDQh
<pesasa> Portin numero varmaan kannattaa muuten kasvattaa vasta ton testin jälkeen, jos haluaa lopuksi vaikka tulostaa sen löytyneen vapaan portin eikä sen jälkeen seuraavaa porttia. ;-)
<tuuletin> kiitos pesasa <3
<tuuletin> tein tuon sijoituksen päin vittua
<pesasa> Eipä kestä
<tuuletin> laitan vielä toisen tyhmän kysymyksen ettei teidän ilta käy pitkäksi
<tuuletin> jos aion ajaa skriptin phpn läpi (shell_exec) ja haluan bindata sen omalle käyttäjälle enkä phpn vakiokäyttäjälle käyttämällä komentoa (su - tuuletin) niin kuinka bindaan salasanan skriptiin ja mahdollisesti en riko tietoturvaa
<tuuletin> seikkailen täällä rajapintojen maailmassa mutta täällä nyt näyttää onneksi olevan guruja paikalla :)
<tuuletin> visudo: /etc/sudoers varattu, yritä myöhemmin uudelleen
<tuuletin> :(
<tuuletin> noni
<tuuletin> laitoin oman rivin sudoersin einkä pääse enää roottiin
<tuuletin> mitäs nyt
<tuuletin>  anttal@kotiservu:~$ sudo nano /etc/sudoers >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 12 <<< sudo: jäsentämisvirhe tiedostossa /etc/sudoers lähellä riviä 12 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: menettelytapalisäosan alustaminen epäonnistui
<tuuletin> korjasin sen, ehkä nyt odotan vinkkiä tohon ongelmaan ennenku rikon koko OS:än :D
<Mikaela> minulta taisi mennä ongelma ohi, mutta kaksi vinkkia: 1. käytä "EDITOR=nano visudo" sen sijaan, että muokkaisin tietostoa suoraan ja jotta päivitykset eivät poistaisi muokkauksiasi mielummin jopa "EDITOR=nano visudo -f /etc/sudoers.d/<mitähaluatkaan>". jos haluat asettaa rootilla salasanan/ottaa sen käyttöön, "sudo passwd"
<tuuletin> ratkaisin ongelman bindaamalla apachen samaan käyttäjään mikä ajaa skriptit
<tuuletin> onko tämä tietoturvariski?
<tuuletin> tahdon siis bindata ei_rootille kaikki skriptit mitkä launchitaan phpn läpi
<puhuri> oletuksena apachea ajetaan www-data -käyttäjänä, Jos haluat ajaa scriptejä eri käyttäjänä niin määrität sudoon sopivan säännön: www-data saa ajaa näitä komentoja tänä käyttäjänä
<ansa> apachelle on oma suexec-systeeminsä jos haluaa ajaa skriptejä eri käyttäjillä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-09
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1308200 iskee jälleen
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1308200 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get not RFC6555 (Happy Eyeballs) compliant" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-12
<elias_a> Hep. Onko vinkkejä Android-luurin ja Ubuntun yhteiseloon USB:n kautta?
<elias_a> "Kaikkea kohteen ”Asiakirjat” sisältöä ei voitu näyttää: libmtp-virhe:  could not get object handles."
<elias_a> Tuollaisen saan kun koitan avata luurin SD-kortilla olevaa, paljohkosti tiedostoja sisältävää hakemistoa.
<Akuli> mutta muuten toimii kaikki?
<Akuli> toimiikse päätteeltä
<elias_a> Mikä?
<Akuli> vaikka tiedostolistaus
<Akuli> ls /polku/sinne/isoon/kansioon
<elias_a> No en minä edes tiedä mistä tuon luurin mountpointin pitäisi löytyä.
<Akuli> lsblk
<elias_a> Tiedostohallinta näyttää sen sijainniksi mtp://[usb:001,01
<elias_a> Ei kun mtp://[usb:001,012]/
<elias_a> Ei näy tuo lsblk:lla.
<elias_a> Sain jo tungettua nuo tiedostot sinne kortille samalla Ubuntulla, joten kyse ei liene MTP-työkalujen täydellisestä puutteesta.
<elias_a> Nyt vain en saa ko. hakemistoa auki.
<elias_a> Okei. tuolta löytyy jotain: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342319/where-are-mtp-mounted-devices-located-in-the-filesystem
<Akuli> noniin :)
<Akuli> ei se ollutkaan ihan perus kiinnitys
<elias_a> Ei muuten toimi myöskään terminaalista käytetynä.
<elias_a> ls jää vain junnaamaan.
<elias_a> ls: luetaan hakemistoa '.': I/O-virhe
<elias_a> Kiva!
<Akuli> höh
<elias_a> Veikkaanpa, että kirjoittaessa on tapahtunut jotain ja siellä on nyt sitten jokin bitti poikittain.
<elias_a> Jep. Ilmeisesti siirto on jäänyt kesken ja nyt siellä on jotain rikki. Pitänee koittaa lukea tuota ihan jollain sovittimella.
<pesasa> elias_a: Ei nyt vastaus sun Android-usb-Ubuntu-ongelmaan, mutta itse henkilökohtaisesti varmaan käyttäisin yhdistelmää Android-KDEConnect-wifi-KDE/Plasma tai jotain muuta verkon yli hoituvaa tapaa.
<elias_a> pesasa: No mä tässä kattelen jotain sftp-clienttia tuohon anteroon, josko sillä saisi nuo siirrettyä.
<elias_a> Liian pieniä nuo SD-korttien adapterit. Ei löydy mistään kun pitäisi. :P
<pesasa> elias_a: Itse asiassa... Mulla on nyt itselläni vähän samaan ongelmaa, mutta toiseen suuntaan. Pitäisi saada tiedostoja sd-kortille, mutta Androidin tiedostohallinta ei ollut edes näkevinään koko korttia. Ei varmaan jotkut oikeudet riittäneet.
<pesasa> Nyt kortti on irti tabletista ja tossa pöydällä, mutta mistään ei löydy sitä mikrosd-usb-sovitinta.
<pesasa> Olenko väärässä vai onko noiden muistikorttien käsittely mobiililaitteissa ollut heikko lenkki ihan alusta saakka.
<elias_a> Mitä ilmeisimmin.
<mjr> MTP-yhteensopivuusongelmat on kyl kans rasittavia
<mjr> anopin windows-puhelin on toiminu ubuntun/gnomen kanssa paremmin ku keskimääräinen android...
<pesasa> iLaitteissa niitä nyt ei ole ollenkaan ja A-laitteissa niitä on käsitelty aina jotenkin vähän outona juttuna. Sinne voi laittaa tavaraa, mutta lähinnä käsin. Esimerkiksi musiikkia. Kamerasoftissa on yleensä flip-flop, jolla voi valita, menevätkö kuvat sisäiseen muistiin vai kortille.
<elias_a> No niin. Nyt valuu tiedostot palvelimelle. Huh.
<pesasa> Ja Androidissahan joku valopää oli heti alkuaikoina keksinyt, että sisäinen muisti mountattiin nimellä "sdcard", joten muistikortti oli sitten jokin "externalcard" tai vastaava.
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuossa tänään ostamassani samsungissa se sd-kortti on loogisesti /mnt/ext-sdcard tjsp. :P
<pesasa> Just noin.
<pesasa> Mulla noi tiedostojen siirrot hoituvat yleensä itse asiassa Owncloudin kautta, mutta tuo tabletti ei jostain syystä osannut siirtää niitä tiedostoja sitten sisäisestä muistista kortille.
<pesasa> Kun tarkoitus olisi koettaa flashata tuo laite.
<pesasa> On Acer muuten tehnyt aikoinaan (viitisen vuotta sitten?) aika maagisen tabletin. Acer Iconia Tab A500/A501.
<pesasa> Alkujaan oli 3.x:llä Androidilla, mutta hakkerit on viritellyt siihen jopa 5.1:n.
<pesasa> Ja puhtia tuntuu riittävän.
<pesasa> Ubuntu Touch voisi olla mielenkiintoinen kokeiltava tuossa, jos vaan jostain löytyisi.
<pesasa> Toi voisi olla Ubuntun Convergence-systeemeillä aika toimiva kapistus, kun kyljestä löytyy mm. hdmi-liitin ja (täysikokoinen) usb-liitin.
<elias_a> Kuulostaa asialliselta. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-13
<elias_a> Äh. Löysinpä äärimmäisen ikävän piirteen 16.04 asentimesta.
<elias_a> Kun edistyneillä valinnoilla asentaa uusiksi ja määrittelee käsiksi osiot, /home, joka on määritelty /home:ksi sellaisenaan, alustamatta, ei mounttaannukaan kun boottaa uudestaan.
<elias_a> Grrr....
<elias_a> Ja tämä kävi ilmi sen jälkeen kun huomasin, että jos asennusvaiheessa valitsee, että lataa myös "ekstrat", asennus tyssää siihen, että flashpluginin lataus jämähtää. Ilmeisesti kaikkia tiedostoja ei ole repoissa.
<Laodikea> Ai, mulla se on toiminut niin kuin aina ennenkin, siis tuo ekstrojen asennus
<Iltsu> oisko joku hetkelline härö?
<StockAntenna> ei ole mulla tullut enää mitään flashplugineja aikoihin
<StockAntenna> yhdessä koneessa
<StockAntenna> ajattelin, että flash is dead
<elias_a> Iltsu: On tuota samaa näköjään muutkin valitelleet.
<Laodikea> Ekstroilla saa mp3:set soimaan, sitä varten ne asennetaan. Flashin poistan heti asennuksen jälkeen
<elias_a> Joka tapauksessa ei tyssää siihen kun jättää ne ekstrat lataamatta.
<elias_a> V-mäisempi juttu on tuo, että asennin ei näköjään osaa hanskata oikein jo olemassa olevan /home-osion UUID:tä.
<elias_a> Tää on pahempaa kuin kultainen harmonikka-kisa.
<elias_a> Kolmas asennuskerta menossa. Koitan keksiä missä vika luuraa.
<elias_a> Vika ilmenee siis niin, että asennuksen jälkeen uudelleenkäynnistyksessä menee vikatilaan siksi, että sitä /home:a ei löydy.
<elias_a> Ja kuvaan kuuluu se, että osio on kyllä fsck:n mukaan kunnossa.
<elias_a> Nyt onnistuin boottaamaan uuden asennuksen mutta sekin meni vikatilan kautta.
<elias_a> Jostain syystä bootissa käyttis jää odottamaan /home-osiota.
<elias_a> Mistähän ihmeestä moinen voi johtua?
<elias_a> Alkaa selvitä. Jostain syystä Ubuntu näkee saman partition kahtena. Ilmeisesti bootissa jäädään sitten odottelemaan tuota toista haamua.
<elias_a> Levyt-sovellus näyttää saman extended partition sisällä olevan ext-4 osion tyhjänä, mutta vieressä on saman kokoinen, mountattu /home, johon pääsee käsiksikin.
<elias_a> Hassua vain on, että SSD-levyllä ei tosiaan moista ylimääräistä osiota ole.
<elias_a> Ja lsblk ja gparted näyttävät osiot aivan oikein. :O
<elias_a> Voihan Canonical nyt taas...
<elias_a> Ja vielä ihmeellisempää... kun hetken ajelin käyttistä ja ajoin päivitykset sisään, levyt-sovelluksen näyttämä korjaantui itsekseen....
<elias_a> Jokohan tässä nyt jo uskaltaisi bootata myllyn? :P
<puhuri> kokeilin tuossa qpdfview:stä ja xournalia PDF-tiedostojen kommentointiin:
<puhuri> qpdfview: voi tehdä muistilappuja / korostuksia kommenteilla mutta ei voi piirrellä muuten
<puhuri> xournal: voi piirrellä, mutta ei tehdä muutoksia ja rikkoo qpdfview:llä tehdyt kommentit
<puhuri> okularia en jaksanut kokeilla kun se olisi vetänyt kaikki kde-paketit
<puhuri> mutta oliko jotain muita?
<kirvesAxe> Mahtaakohan Logitech G13 -näppikselle olla ubuntu-yhteensopivia ajureita..?
<StockAntenna> onpas ankeaa jos näppiksetkin jo tarvitsevat ajureita...
<mjr> Jaa-a, millaisenahan se koneelle näkyy
<mjr> ideanahan tossa on että sille ohjelmoidaan jotain toimintokombinaatioita mihin nyt varmaan tarvii windowsissa oman softansa. Jos se näkyy Linuxissa näppiksenä jossa on vaan outoja nappeja niin sit voi virittää jollain niihin niitä toimintoja kyllä.
<mjr> voib mennä säädömmäksi joka tapauksessa ilman dedikoitua softaa
<kirvesAxe> jep
<kirvesAxe> muutamalle muulle G-sarjan näppikselle, joissa on perusnäppäimet ja lisänappuloita, löytyi kyllä suoraan pakkauksenhallinnalla tukea, mut toi on vähän spesifimpi tapaus, vasemman käden pelinäppis (jossa vielä lisänä peukalojoikkari :))
<StockAntenna> heh joo nyt tajuan miksi tuo tarvinnee ajurin
<kirvesAxe> kuinkas monimutkaista on muuten luoda uusi näppäimistöasettelu?
<StockAntenna> kirvesAxe: saakohan tuohon näyttöön mitään järkevää Ubuntulla?
<kirvesAxe> StockAntenna, fullscreeninä "G13"
<kirvesAxe> ei muuta
<Iltsu> tämä on tärkeää olla näytöllä
<kirvesAxe> ja taustavalon nappula toimii
<kirvesAxe> eli se saa virtaa ja varmaan odottaa ajurilta tarkempia ohjeita
<kirvesAxe> ja kun ajuria ei oo... :)
<StockAntenna> tuskin kukaan moista jaksaa koodatakaan
<kirvesAxe> niinpä :(
<kirvesAxe> ehkä mun pitää pistää toi kaappiin odottamaan sitä päivää kun vielä joskus sorrun pelihimoissani hankkimaan windows-koneen x(
<StockAntenna> tollainen ja ei ole win-konetta?
<kirvesAxe> no se lakkasi toimimasta :)
<Iltsu> joskus kikkailtiin noitten iha normi näppiksenkin lisänappien kans
<kirvesAxe> oli sillä jo 11 vuotta ikääkin
<Iltsu> siihe oli joku softa millä niitä kuunneltiin
<kirvesAxe> joo muistaakseni löysin joskus sellasen
<Iltsu> aaa
<Iltsu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk3TVAs80ZM
<kirvesAxe> oisinko kysyny senkin aikanaan täältä :D
<Iltsu> tää oliki let me google it for you tason ongelma
<Iltsu> it that
<kirvesAxe> ...no hitto, mun duckduckgoaukset ei onnannu :((
<kirvesAxe> kiitti :)
<Iltsu> https://code.google.com/archive/p/linux-g13-driver/
<Iltsu> ei mitää, näit käy kaikil :D
<Iltsu> hienointaha olis ku pystyis puskee omaa tekstii toho ruudul
<StockAntenna> vielä hienompaa olis lämmöt ja säät jne
<Iltsu> sitä mä vähä tarkotin :D
<Iltsu> mut se on aika triviaalii sii kohtaa ku sais ees tekstiä
<StockAntenna> juu
<elias_a> Löysin mielestäni vian 16.04:n asentimesta ja pyydän, että joku muukin testaa.
<elias_a> 16.04 64-bit Ubuntu ja asennus live-tikulta. Asenna uusiksi siten, että käsin määrität vanhan /home -osion säilytettäväksi.
<elias_a> Jos asennuksen tekee siten, että käynnistää Ubuntun ensin live-tikulta "kokeilumoodiin" ja käynnistää sieltä asennuksen siten, että näppäimistöasettelu on oletuksena oleva englanninkielinen asettelu, asennus onnistuu. Jos vaihtaa näppäimistöasettelun suomeksi ennen asentimen käynnistämistä, asennus menee pipariksi siten, että systemd ei löydä osioiden UUID-tunnisteita boottivaiheess
<elias_a> a.
<elias_a> Internationalisointia, katsos... :P
<elias_a> Onkos teillä muillakin syslog täynnä tällaisia? org.gnome.zeitgeist.SimpleIndexer[1287]: ** (zeitgeist-fts:1943): WARNING **: Failed to commit changes: Db block overwritten - are there multiple writers?
<StockAntenna> ei ole mitään zeitgeistiin liittyvää
<elias_a> Jännä. Mistähän tuo johtuu. Uudelleenasennuksen jälkeenkin koko ajan napsuu lokiin noita.
<puhuri> olisiko sulla omassa profiilissa joku indeksoija ja systeemitasolla toinen?
<puhuri> tai jostain syystä niitä kaksi
<puhuri> onko noiden hakasulkujen sisälllä miten monta numeroa?
<puhuri> eli tuopon 1287 sijalla joku muu;in samoihin aikoihin
<elias_a> puhuri: Ihan tuollainen se lokin rivi on. En osaa sanoa mitä muita siellä pyörii.
<elias_a> Jännä vain että moinen ongelma on ihan uudessa asennuksessa.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-15
<Tekno> HEI
<Tekno> miten saan rawit äkkii jpegksi linuxis
<Tekno> samsung .srw
<jjo> mites ufraw?
<tale> Tekno: sovellus: RAW image converter, webbisaitti: https://raw.pics.io/
<Iltsu> darktable?
<tale> Iltsu: Intenetin mukaan ei toimi Samsungin raw-tiedostoille.
<Iltsu> aijaa
<Iltsu> sit oli se toinen
<Iltsu> lightzone tjsp
<elias_a> Missäs tiedostossa 16.04:ssa ovat BT:n asetukset, jotka ennen olivat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf :ssa?
<elias_a> Yritän turata Android-laitteen gps:ää toimimaan Ubuntuun asennetun OpenCPN:n kanssa (karttaohjelma).
<puhuri> elias_a: onkohan se noissa muissa /etc/bluetooht-tiedostoissa - ainankin bluez paketin konfikset on kaikissa Debianin versioissa siellä edelleen
<puhuri> ja kukkaruukkuun: millä kartoilla?
<elias_a> puhuri: No mä tässä vasta testailen miten toi gepsi kommunikoi Ubuntun kanssa.
<elias_a> puhuri: Ajattelin koittaa Meri-Cd:n konversiota.
<elias_a> puhuri: Tuolla on ohjeet Ubuntu 12.04:aa varten BT-gps:lle, mutta en oikein saa toimimaan: http://opencpn.org/ocpn/Start_gps-setup
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-16
<StockAntenna> avahilla ei kai normaalikäytössä tee mitään?
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Erikoinen toteamus. No, riippuu ehkä "normaalikäytöstä".
<pesasa> Mun käytöt ja koneiden väliset yhteydet eivät varmaan ole "normaalikäyttöä".
<StockAntenna> olen laittanut sen pois jokaisesta ubuntu-asnnuksestani enkämole huomannut että mikään sitä kaipaisi
<elias_a> Ei vissiin sitten ole kotiverkossa paljon toimintoja ja liikennettä.
<Tekno> 55565	55gsdfgsdg
<pesasa> Jos et itse käytä, niin ei sitä kai mikään kaipaa.
<pesasa> Itse ottelen yhteyksiä (ssh, http, mitävielä) koneiden välillä ja kivampi huudella kissa.local ja koira.local kuin ip-osoitteilla.
<pesasa> Mutta aina ensimmäinen, minkä käyn muuttamassa, on /etc/default/avahi-daemon -tiedostosta tuon "AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=0".
<pesasa> Kun avahi ja Soneran dns eivät oikein tykkää toisistaan. Sonera vissiin haluaa etsiä osoitteen .local-osoitteille.
<puhuri> ja toinen käsittämätön, että paketteja löhetetään jollain muulla TTL-arvolla kuin 1
<elias_a> puhuri: Viitsitkö kurkata tuota eilen linkittämääni bluetoothin konffausohjetta että onko siinä mielestäsi mitään järkeä?
<elias_a> puhuri: Mulla ei riitä osaaminen edes sen sanomiseen onko se edes oikean suuntainen.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-17
<puhuri> elias_a: en ole koskaan koettanut androidin gps:ää toimimaan, eikä nyt ole laiteta mukana jolla kokeikka
<puhuri> http://opencpn.org/ocpn/book/export/html/326
<puhuri> sinänsä gpsd memisi netin yli eli bt:n sijasta wifilläkin pärjäisi
<elias_a> puhuri: Jep. Mutta sitten se wifi on dedikoitu mitä ilmeisimmin siihen.
<elias_a> Pitänee jatkaa jossain kohtaa tuon asian tutkimista. En tajua tuosta nykyisestä bluetoothin konffihässäkästä sitä, mihin tiedostoon nuo ohjeiden mukaiset määritykset pitäisi tehdä.
<elias_a> Osaako joku kertoa nyky-Ubuntusta tai Debianista, että missä on sellaiset Blutoothin konffit, jotka aiemmin olivat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf -tiedostossa?
<gildean> elias_a: kuulostaa joltain semmoselta mikä on myös haluttu ympätä systemd:n sisälle, eli varmaan jollain service filellä tms.
<elias_a> gildean: Voipi olla. Olisi kiva jos jostain löytyisi joku dokumentaatio asiasta.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-10
<Iltsu> voi luoja
<Iltsu> kui hidas toi asennus voi olla
<Iltsu> ajattelemattomuuttani suomi-mirrorit käytös ja tässähä kestää tuntitolkul
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-11
<Iltsu> 1,5 tuntii meni lopult sii asennukses. Alko paketit valumaa asennukse jälkee vähä eri tahtii ku laitto ruåttista mirrorin
<tale> En ole huomannut Ubuntun suomipalvelimet olisi hitaita?
<Iltsu> no kyl eilen ainaki oli :D
<Iltsu> verkkoasennus 300 megasella letkulla ja kohteena nvme ssd ni ei luulis kestävän 1,5 tuntii :D
<StockAntenna> asensin just vähän aikaa sitten ja siinä kauaa mennyt
<StockAntenna> päälle tunti kyllä
<puhuri> ei lataus yleensä kestä kauaa, purkaminen ja konfigurointi sitten kyllä
<Iltsu> tossa kesti nimeomaa lataus
<Iltsu> mistäs lähtee debuggaamaan kun toinen näyttö ei tunnistu. GTX 1050, noveau ja 17.04
<inz> ei näy graafisessa kilkkeessä eikä xrandr:in outputissa?
<Iltsu> graafises kilkkees ei näy, katotaas toi xrandr
<Iltsu> joo ei xrandr:llakaan kun tää toinen näyttö
<Iltsu> toi näyttö mikä tossa ei näy niin kuitenkin näyttää noi biosin alkujutut yms
<inz> näkyyks xrandrilla se portti missä se on kii?
<Iltsu> joo näkyy
<inz> ja sanoo disconnected?
<Iltsu> jep
<Iltsu> tietty pitäsköhä testaa poroajurilla
<Iltsu> jaahas, poroajurilla toimii mut toin toisen näytön resoluutioks ei saa kun 1360x768
<puhuri> nyt kyllä hämmästyttää (Odroidin 16.04). `ss -au` ei näytä yhtään udp-porttia kuutelulla tai aktiviisena vaikka /proc/net/udp listaa niitä 17 kappaletta
<puhuri> sama netstatilla, ei näy yhtään UDP porttia (-n optiolla tai ilman tai listaamalla kaikki)
<ansa> oiskohan mahdollista että kernelistä puuttuu jotain netlink-tukea niiden listaamiseen, mutta tuo /proc/net/udp toimii
<inz> tai ROOTKIT!
<Iltsu> tota onks 2017 viel juttu et oikeesti täs joutuu lähtee puukottaa xorgin konffii käsin?
<puhuri> se on tietty riskinä aina näissä, mitkä pomppaa verkkoon defaulttisalasanoilla
<puhuri> mutta ss:n pitäisi kyllä parsia juuri kyseistä tiedostoa - ainankin siis 4.9 versiossa (stretchissä oleva)
<ansa> ei se kyllä mulla tässä ubuntussa parsi kun stracetan, netlink-soketin kautta vaikuttais hakevan datan
<puhuri> ainankin pikaisesti 4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.1 misc/ss.c:ssä on koodi proc:n lukemiseen
<puhuri> eikun joo, kyllä se netlinkkiä haluaa jutella
<Iltsu> tää nyt on selväst ajuriongelmaa ni voinks mä jossaan pakottaa tolle näytölle ton reson
<Iltsu> nvidia-settingsist nyt pakotin tolle toiselle resoluution
<Iltsu> no eihä se kestäny reboottia se
<ernie77> siitä on kyllä aikaa kun nvidia-settingsillä on tullu säädettyä. kai se vaati rootin oikeudet että suostui asetukset tallentamaan
<Iltsu> vaihdoin näytön piuhan dvi->hdmi ja nyt toimii
<Iltsu> sama se on kai ajella tällä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-12
<Iltsu> jaahas, säätö jatkuu. nyt ois homman nimenä vfio
<Iltsu> annan kernelille parametreina kaks noita "pci-osotteita", toisen kanssa homma nyt skulaa mut toisen ei D:
<Iltsu> https://pastebin.com/4gGAe0ku
<Iltsu> eiks se nyt aika oikeelt näytä
<ninnnu> ootko koittanu modproben kautta kernel cmdlinen sijaan?
<ninnnu> Google tarjos Archin wikiä ku kysyin että "mikä vfio-pci" ja siellä juteltiin vain modprobesta
<Iltsu> joo, just aloin kattelee samaa :D
<Iltsu> mut toi on hassuu et se "eristää" kyllä ton näyttiksen äänikortin muttei sit ite sitä näyttistä
<ninnnu> miten se muuten noissa menee, meneekö VM:n output siihen näytönohjaimeen liitetylle näytölle vai voiko se rendata ne hostilla olevaan ikkunaan?
<Iltsu> siihen erilliseen näyttöön
<ninnnu> okei
<Iltsu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/914554/vfio-pci-stub-gpu-passthrough-only-audio-device
<Iltsu> kappas, sama ongelma
<Iltsu> ja sama ongelma noveaun kanssa joka mulla oli eilen :D
<Iltsu> taitaa liittyy tohon nvidian ajuriin? Se ajuri ottaa vallan niin aikasiin, eikä sit toi vfio saa sitä haltuunsa. Ongelmaa ei esiinny ton äänipuolen kanssa, koska se käyttää Intelin hda-ajuria.
<Iltsu> tää siis mun päättelyä
<ninnnu> ihan mahdollista
<ninnnu> sä voit blacklistata sen
<ninnnu> vai onks sulla kans nvidiaa?
<Iltsu> emmä haluu blacklistata sitä ajuria, kun mun toinen näyttis käyttää sitä
<Iltsu> koitin blacklistata nvidia:n ja nvidia-currentin ja lataa ne vast myöhemmin initramfs:llä, mutta ei :(
<Iltsu> pystyisköhän tolle dkms:lle jotenki kertomaan et latais ton vfio:n ajurin ennen sitä nvidiaa?
<Iltsu> kun toi dkms sen vissiin lataa
<ninnnu> sen pystyis ehkä tunkkaamaan niin että blacklistaa nvidian ja lataa sen käsin rc.localilla tms, mutta se on jo melko purkka
<Iltsu> no mä koitin jo sitä et blacklistasin ja latasin käsin
<Iltsu> mutta sillä vaik ajuri oliki käytös ni näytöistä vaan yks tunnistu ja seki resolla 1024x768 :D
<Iltsu> kovasti helpointa nyt olis jos sais ton kernelin vaik heti kättelyssä lataan ton vfio-pci:n
<ninnnu> jos X kerkee käynnistymään ennen oikeita ajureita niin sitten saat huonon reson ja pahan mielen
<Iltsu> hmm
<Iltsu> onks se niinet udev lataa noi moduulit bootissa?
<Iltsu> jos teen udeville säännön, joka on pienemmällä numerolla, kun toi nvidian sääntötiedosto niin ehdin siihen väliin?
<ninnnu> ehkä
<Iltsu> ei oo mikää lepokoti tommosen säännön kirjottaminen :D
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-13
<Iltsu> kyllä nyt täytyy jo nostaa kädet pystyyn. Tein udev-rulen, joka lataa kyllä sen vfio:n, mut vaikka miten laitan sille pienemmän numeron kun nvidian udev säännölle ni se ei lataa sitä silti
<ansa> toimiikos tuo niin että niitä eventejä generoidaan laitteiden mukaan -> nvidia ladataan jo aiemmin generoidun näytönohjaimeen liittyvän eventin kautta?
<Iltsu> no mä kopioin sen nvidian säännön ja vaihdoin sinne vaan moduulit
<Iltsu> alkaa ideat kyl loppuu
<Iltsu> mulla ei oo mitää käsitystä et millä hitolla täst vois päästä eteepäi
<Iltsu> \o/ Nyt tuli ruma häksi mut toimii :D
<Iltsu> nvidian ajurit blacklistiin, sitten /etc/rc.localiin modprobea joka lataa vfio:n ja sen perään nvidian ajurit D:
<Iltsu> https://pastebin.com/FJPT5Wmp
<Iltsu> kyllä tää homma eteen :D
<Iltsu> etenee
<Sm1thY> Onkos kellään vielä Ryzen konetta?
<Sm1thY> Hitsi, meni netti nurin
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> sen verta tullu kikkailtuu tol asennuksel et päätin nyt ku tiiän mitä pitää tehdä ni asentaa sen uusiks, MUTTA
<Iltsu> Xubuntun asennus kaatuu heti kättelys? :o
<Iltsu> tai ei pääse ees liveen asti, Ubuntulla toimi hienosti. Molemmat 17.04:sia
<motalb> Iltsu: tarkistussumma natsaa siinä xubuntu isossa?
<Iltsu> joo tulin mäkille tekemään uutta tikkua
<Iltsu> missää ei kyl kivasti sanota sitä md5 summaa
<Iltsu> jaahas ja unetbootin ei löydä tota tikkua, onpas elämä taas hankalaa :D
<ninnnu> miten niin et löydä md5-summia?
<Iltsu> yleensä ne tuodaan tos download sivulla nenän etee
<Iltsu> latasin uudestaa torrentilla ni nythä pitäs olla kunnosa
<ninnnu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/MD5SUMS http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/17.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Iltsu> jes kiitti
<Iltsu> hyvält näyttää, nytku viel sais tän tikun tehtyy
<ninnnu> mä oon tykänny käyttää sitä Ubuntun mukana tulevaa usb-creatoria
<ninnnu> se tuntuu työntävän sinne tikulle vähemmän omaa töhnää
<Iltsu> mullei oo täällä nyt käyttistä millä sitä vois ajaa
<elias_a> Eikös sitä voi ajaa tikulta?
<elias_a> Vaikka minulla se Ubuntun usb-creator on ollut ongelma jo pitkään. Se ei vaan toimi.
<Iltsu> ai pitäskö mun tehä tikku, jolla voin ajaa ubuntu usb-creatoria millä teen sen asennustikun? :D
<elias_a> Jep. :D
<elias_a> Ajattelin vain, että jos sulla on jokin live-tikku sattumalta olemassa...
<Iltsu> joo sama homma
<Iltsu> acpi error: needed [Integer/String/Buffer] found [Region] ffffa0asdadasda
<Iltsu> ACPI exception: ae_aml_operand_type Could not execute argumets
<Iltsu> sit näytön kuva menee tommoseks
<Iltsu> http://imgur.com/a/aWkqv
<Iltsu> onks Ubuntu ja Xubuntu 17.04:ssa eri kerneli vai mikä tossa nyt mahtaa olla
<Iltsu> samana päivänä noi isot nyt ainaki o masteroitu?
<Maakuth> voikos ubuntun isot vaan suoraan heittää dd:llä tikulle niinkun debianissa? luulis?
<Laodikea> voi
<Laodikea> dd:llä olen tehnyt jo tovin asennustikkuja, kun aikanaan se Ubuntun oma usb-creator ei tehnyt mitään toimivaa
<Maakuth> minä tavallisimmin otan mini.ison sopivalle arkkitehtuurille ja siitä lähden
<Iltsu> vois kyllä kans koitella sil minillä
<Maakuth> sit ei tartte päivitellä mitään eikä tartte mediaa tehdessä miettiä, mikä työpöytä siihen tulis
<Iltsu> eipä sittenkää
<Iltsu> minimal ei ymmärrä uefi-juttujen päälle
<Maakuth> ai, kummaa
<Iltsu> ubuntu server on qlema se tapa tehä minimal asennus uefille
<Iltsu> ton asennus nyt läks ainaki tulille
<Iltsu> lähtee käyntiin mut tty:n teksteistä ei saa mitää selvää
<Iltsu> oho, kolme näyttöö lähti kaik kerral toimimaan täs ku sain nvidian ja xubuntu-desktopin asennettuu
<pesasa> Mä rakentelin keväällä tikun, jossa on uefi-bootti + grub ja vfat-osiolla läjä Linux-distrojen iso-tiedostoja.
<pesasa> Grubin conffissa sitten vaan rakennettuna valikko, joka kertoo, mikä iso-tiedosto käynnistetään milläkin valinnalla.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi Ubuntun uuden version tullessa voin vaan kopsia iso:n tonne ja päivittää grubin asetuksiin, minkä niminen iso-tiedosto on.
<Iltsu> hetkinen hei
<Iltsu> miten mun kursori on näin valtava :D
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-14
<Maakuth> ootteko muuten käytelleet systemd per-user unitteja? näppäriä ovat, mutta mulla on journalissa jotain kummaa, kun noiden käyttäjäunittienkin logit menee globaaliin journaliin
<Maakuth> journalctl --user --all printtaa vaan viestin että oikeudet ei riitä globaalin tarkasteluun
<Maakuth> niiden käyttäjien unittien lokit pitäis kai kuitenkin mennä tonne käyttäjän omaan journaliin
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-10
<GrelgThor> Terve taas, nyt olisi taas tyhmä kysymys, eli lyhyesti: Kun laitan jatkojohtoon virran, niin modeemiin on tullut aina keltainen valo, ja sitten käynnistyessä muuttuu vihreäksi.. Ja nyt ei pala sitä keltaista valoa ja vihreä valo syttyy heti?
<GrelgThor> Toisella koneella tekee noin kuin kirjoitin
<GrelgThor> Pahus, kerkesikö kukaan vastaamaan?
<puhuri> onkohan tuossa ero, että keltainen=linkki ylhäällä, vihreä=nopeus neuvoteltu 100 Mbit/s tai 1 Gbit/s
<puhuri> ja neuvottelu voi toisessa tapahtua ennen käyttöjärjestelmän alustusta =  välitön
